# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Eine Pandemie hat uns grade noch gefehlt

## ursus47

Also ich bin da schon ein wenig ängstlich was da auf uns zukommt. Da ich eh schon in einem sehr herabgestzten Allgemeinzustand bin, wäre das wahrscheinlich ein vorgezogenes Ende. Meine Frau und ich versuchen natürlich sämtliche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen einzuhalten, aber ich habe heute festgestellt, dass es noch sehr viele Menschen gibt die wahrscheinlich keine Nachrichten sehen oder an die das nicht so ernst sehen. Ich wurde im Supermarkt sogar belächelt weil ich Schutzhandschuhe anhatte. Ich habe auch ein Desinfektionsspray dabei gehabt und den Griff vom Einkaufswagen eingesprüht. Habe auch den Friseurtermin abgesagt. Da arbeiten einige junge Mädels. Wer weiss wo die sich an Fasnacht überall umgetrieben haben.
Mich würde interessieren ob ich hier der Einzige bin der so reagiert.
Urs

----------


## Lothar M

Ja, Fastnacht ist ein Katalysator.
In den Kneipen wird getanzt, geküsst etc.
Das Epizentrum könnte Köln sein.

----------


## ursus47

Ich kann den Spahn nicht verstehen. Das wusste man doch schon vorher. Ein Reporter hat ihn gefragt hätte man die Fasnachtssitzungen nicht verbieten sollen. Spahn wir können doch nicht Panik schüren.

----------


## Optimist

Aktuelle Meldung vom dkfz:

*Zum Coronavirus - Was Krebs-Patienten wissen sollten
*
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/aktuelles/2020/news012-coronavirus-ansteckungsgefahr-bei-krebs.php
 
Überblick und zahlreiche links zur Vertiefung des Themas.


Franz

----------


## Lothar M

Spahn reagiert nicht konsequent und transparent.
Wir sind eine stark gefährdete Personengruppe: älter, geschwächt und vorerkrankt.
Ich glaube, ihn interessiert primär die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen.

----------


## Niko52

*Global Cases by Johns Hopkins CSSE*
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
ich glaube, ich hab schon wieder alles falsch gemacht. Am Wochenende war ich in Köln und Bonn. Am Montag bei IKEA in Oldenburg. Am Mittwoch im Schwimmbad. Heute beim Friseur und wurde von einem jungen Mädel frisiert. Danach war ich einkaufen in zwei großen Supermärkten. 
Allerdings habe ich mir sehr oft die Hände gewaschen.
Nächste Woche ist mein Urlaub zu Ende. Dann muss ich wieder zur Arbeit. Ich arbeite an einer Hochschule mit immerhin über 4000 Studierenden und habe als Laboringenieur auch sehr viel mit Studierenden zu tun.
Ich gebe zu, mir ist schon jetzt etwas mulmig zumute. Am liebsten wäre mir, die Hochschule wird erst mal geschlossen und ich kann zu Hause bleiben.
Lutz

----------


## Jacono

Bitte nicht panisch reagieren. Die Medien incl. Politiker und Wirtschaft spielen hier Theater mit dem Hauptdarsteller Angst und Verunsicherung. Die Todesrate bei jeder Influenza beträgt mindestens 1-2 auf 1000 Erkrankten(0,1%). Bei Asiagrippen (z.B. 1957) waren es 5 auf 1000 Erkrankten (0,5%). Die Quote der Grippe nach dem 1. Weltkrieg nenne ich lieber nicht. Bei unseren aktuellen SARS liegt die Quote in China bei 0,7% wobei diese Zahlen nicht überprüft sind. Hieraus eine auch nur ungefähre Todesrate für Europa ermitteln zu wollen, ist wissenschaftlich seriös zur Zeit nicht möglich, zumal von 100 Erkrankten nur 20 Personen Krankheitszeichen bekommen.
Dass man sich - besondern wenn eine Immunschwäche vorliegt - bei jeder ansteckenden Erkrankung vorsieht, ist sinnvoll. Panik wie hier, ist fehl am Platze. Mund- und Nasenmasken, Desinfektionsmittel sind unnötig. Seife reicht da völlig.

----------


## Michi1

Es ist aber eine Ablenkung, kein Medium erinnert mehr an Volkskranheiten wie Positas oder Zucker an denen erheblich mehr Menschen sterben.Das ist halt normal.

----------


## Optimist

> Es ist aber eine Ablenkung, kein Medium erinnert mehr an Volkskranheiten wie Positas oder Zucker an denen erheblich mehr Menschen sterben.Das ist halt normal.



Michi,
die von dir genannten Krankheiten sind nicht ansteckend. Das ist ein großer Unterschied zum Coronavirus der z. B. durch Husten übertragen werden kann.

Franz

----------


## Mikael

Ein Blick in die Einkaufswagen meiner Mitmenschen offenbart die gesamte Beklopptheit meiner Landsleute. Da fangen die ersten jetzt ernsthaft mit Hamsterkäufen an. Heidewitzka...




> Ich wurde im Supermarkt sogar belächelt weil ich Schutzhandschuhe anhatte.


Tatsächlich? Ich kann jeden verstehen, der Dich belächelt hat.

----------


## Mikael

> Positas


Was auch immer das ist. Ich kenne Adipositas, aber nicht Positas.

----------


## Mikael

> Bitte nicht panisch reagieren.


Dein Posting ist von vorn bis hinten richtig. Aber Du machst die Rechnung ohne diejenigen, die "Bitte keine Panik" als "PANIK!!!" missverstehen. Da machst Du gar nix, Omma und Oppa Brömmelkamp haben den Keller jetzt voll mit Konserven und Klopapier.

----------


## Optimist

Jacono,
behördliche und andere fundierte Informationen zum Corona-Virus sind nicht gedacht um Panik zu verbreiten, sondern um die Zeit  bis zum eventuellen Ausbruch der Pandemie zu nutzen.
Es ist durchaus sinnvoll, sich im Vorfeld, bei einer möglicherweise, aufkommenden Pandemie zu informieren und Vorbereitungen für den schlimmsten Fall zu treffen.
  Panik kann entstehen, wenn man unvorbereitet von einer Pandemie überrascht wird. Bleibt die erwartete Pandemie aus, dann umso besser.

Mikael,
  Spott über Menschen deren Verhalten nicht dem eigenen entspricht, erscheint nicht nur bei diesem ernsten Thema in einem Forum unangebracht.

  Franz

----------


## ursus47

> Es ist aber eine Ablenkung, kein Medium erinnert mehr an Volkskranheiten wie Positas oder Zucker an denen erheblich mehr Menschen sterben.Das ist halt normal.


Michi weisst Du was ich nicht verstehe. Um evtl. ein paar Tage oder gar Wochen länger zu leben, nehmen hier so viele Alles was in den Medien angeboten wird (Nahrungsergänzungsmittel) und sind von der versprochenen Wirkung überzeugt. Aber was sein kann wenn es Dich trifft, darüber wird immer noch gelächelt und jeder legt sich das Problem so zurecht wie es ihm passt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Verantwortlichen mit der Angst spielen. Ich habe eine gute Bekannte, die Chefsekretärin in einem Krankenhaus hier bei uns ist. Sie sagt mir das Insider wissen welches sie mir erzählt dürfe ich auf keinen Fall weiter erzählen. Zumindest nicht wenn klar ist woher ich das weiss. Sie sagt jedenfalls, dass in den Medien alles verharmlost wird und ich solle mich genau an die Hygiene Empfehlungen halten.
LG
Urs

----------


## Jacono

Franz,
"behördliche und andere fundierte Informationen" - seit wann sind behördliche Informationen per se fundiert? Mir geht es doch nur um die vernünftige Einordnung einer solchen Pandemie, bei denen die Dunkelziffer der Erkrankten von "fundierten" Wissenschaftlern auf mindestens das dreifache gesehen werden. Das sind jene leichten Fälle, die nie erfahren werden, dass sie eine Corona-Infektion hatten.

----------


## Mikael

> Sie sagt mir das Insider wissen welches sie mir erzählt dürfe ich auf keinen Fall weiter erzählen.


...und zack, garnieren wir das Ganze noch mit einer Verschwörungstheorie, dass man uns die ganze Wahrheit vorenthält. Hei-mat-land...

----------


## Mikael

PS: Ich wollte heute zehn Dosen  Erasco Feuertopf kaufen. Sie hatten nur noch drei!! Da stimmt was nicht  in unserem Land. Danke Merkel!

----------


## Optimist

> Franz,
> "behördliche und andere fundierte Informationen" - seit wann sind behördliche Informationen per se fundiert? Mir geht es doch nur um die vernünftige Einordnung einer solchen Pandemie, bei denen die Dunkelziffer der Erkrankten von "fundierten" Wissenschaftlern auf mindestens das dreifache gesehen werden. Das sind jene leichten Fälle, die nie erfahren werden, dass sie eine Corona-Infektion hatten.



Jacono,
ich habe als Freiberufler 40 Jahre lang wissenschaftliche Informationen für diverse Fach-Behörden erhoben  und gelegentlich für diese Behörden mit aufbereitet. Daraus hat sich  bei mir ein grundsätzliches Vertrauen zu den Fachbehörden entwickelt. 
Wie Politiker mit Daten von Fachbehörden umgehen, das  kann bisweilen durchaus kritisch gesehen werden.

"_Jene leichten Fälle...._."

https://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/News/Aktuelles+zum+Coronavirus+%282019_nCoV%29/Fragen+und+Antworten+zum+Coronavirus.html

_....Es gibt Belege dafür, dass eine Übertragung von Mensch zu Mensch stattgefunden hat, wobei die Überträger z. T. keine Beschwerden aufwiesen_.....

Da sehe ich ein Problem.
Franz

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

wir wohnen in der Nähe von Erlangen - erster Coronavirusfall in Erlangen. Da kommt Freude auf! Übrigens ein Hautarzt der UNI-Klinik Erlangen.

Grüße

Dirk

NB: In Hongkong der erste Hund mit Coronavirus.

----------


## tritus59

Von der fränkischen Schweiz nun in die richtige Schweiz. 

Da muss ich einfach intervenieren zum Schutze aller Hunde (und auch Menschen) in der fränkischen und der richtigen Schweiz und überall wo dies gelesen wird.
Der Hund in Hongkong hat nämlich nur völlig uneigennützig die Viren von seinem Herrchen abgeleckt und ihn so vor einer schlimmeren Infektion bewahrt. Ich habe noch nie erfahren, dass Hundebesitzer an Corona gestorben sind. Was wohl beweist, dass Hunde so vor Corona schützen.

Heinrich

----------


## Mikael

> Mich würde interessieren ob ich hier der Einzige bin der so reagiert.


Also ohne zu kokettieren, aber mich kratzt das null. Aber wirklich null! Wie schon bei den gehabten Pandemien Schweinegrippe und Vogelgrippe. Hysterie (und davon liest man hier ja auch schon reichlich) war nie ein guter Ratgeber.

----------


## ursus47

Also liebe Leute, ich werde diesen Thread oder wie das genannt wird verlassen. So viel Kacke wie hier losgelassen wurde hab ich nicht erwartet.
Machts gut und ich wünsche Euch dass Alle heil aus der scheinbar harmlosen Grippeperiode rauskommen.
Sollte es anders kommen werden wiedermal viele sagen "ja das dass so kommt kann ja niemand gewusst haben"
ciao

----------


## Isetta300

Meine Güte,

das ist hier eine Plauderecke! Wo ist da die Kacke?

Heinrich, ich finde das wunderbar, dass unsere Hunde uns vor dem Coronavirus schützen können.

Dirk

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Dirk!




> das ist hier eine Plauderecke! Wo ist da die Kacke?


Kollege ursus hat halt erwartet, dass seine Hysterie von anderen geteilt wird und auch andere Gummihandschuhe beim Einkaufen tragen. Was offenbar nicht der Fall ist. Für ihn ist das jetzt halt... naja, "Kacke" eben, um bei seiner Wortwahl zu bleiben.

----------


## Mikael

> In Hongkong der erste Hund mit Coronavirus.


Uff... Wenn jetzt noch Katzen betroffen sind, dann wird es ganz schlimm auf Facebook.

----------


## Michi1

Erstens muss ich mich berichtigen, ich meinte natürlich Adipositas
Zweitens möchte ich noch sagen, wir hier im Forum haben alle Krebs, (von dem es keine Heilung gibt) was gibt es schlimmeres. Von Medien und auch vom Forum lasse ich mich nicht verunsichern.

----------


## Hartmut S

Das ist das Ende der Welt!
Hoffentlich werden wir nicht mit einem Diesel abgeholt.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## spertel

*Eine Armlänge Abstand* soll ja ausreichen !

.....oder bringe ich da etwas durcheinander ????

Hat sich Claudia Roth schon geäußert ? 

Jetzt gilt es ein *Zeichen zu setzen* und dem Virus mit entschiedener Entschlossenheit entgegen zu treten.......

----------


## martcu

der noch: "man darf nicht alles hochsterilisieren" sorry musste jetzt sein ..

----------


## Heribert

> der noch: "man darf nicht alles hochsterilisieren" sorry musste jetzt sein ..


Meinst Du damit *hochstilisieren* oder (sterilisieren) "keimfrei machen". Letzteres ist natürlich die beste Methode das Coronavirus zu eliminieren.

----------


## martcu

OK ich dachte das wäre bekannt so bitte https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/14...chsterilisiert
Viel Spaß beim Lesen

----------


## uwes2403

Doch....ist bekannt....aber nicht jedem ;-)

----------


## lutzi007

> OK ich dachte das wäre bekannt so bitte https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/14...chsterilisiert
> Viel Spaß beim Lesen


Die Fussballer, echt lustig  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Sollen jetzt keine Autogramme mehr geben und auch keine Selfies mehr machen - wegen Corona  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Optimist

Naja, ob das vielstimmige  "Pfeifen im Walde" den Coronavirus beeindruckt ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu den gefährdeten Gruppen gehören auch Krebspatienten die sich einer bestimmten Behandlung unterziehen oder mit krankheitsbedingt schlechtem Gesundheitszustand. Dazu dieser link:* Stellungnahme der DGHO zu Krebspatienten/Coronavirus* (02.03.2020) 

https://www.dgho.de/aktuelles/news/news/2020/coronavirus-krankheit-2019-covid-19

  Hinweise aus der über den link zugänglichen PDF-Datei: "Stellungnahme"
_Wir mahnen Krebspatienten zur besonderen Achtsamkeit und zur Beachtung der Empfehlungen der Gesundheitsbehörden. Wir weisen aber auch daraufhin, dass die Angst vor einer Gefahr (wie einer Infektion mit dem Coronavirus) nicht die Bekämpfung einer existierenden Erkrankung (wie Krebs) beeinträchtigen darf .._

und
_Besondere Risikogruppen sind Patienten mit einem geschwächten Immunsystem. Dazu gehören:_
_- maligne hämatologische Grunderkrankung (Leukämie, Lymphom)_
_- Leukozytopenie (niedrige Zahl weißer Blutkörperchen)_
_- niedrige Immunglobulinwerte_
_ - langdauernde Immunsuppression (Steroide, Antikörper)_
_- allogene Stammzelltransplantation und andere zelluläre Therapien_

  Franz

----------


## lutzi007

Mich wundern auch die unterschiedlichen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, z.B.:

In das Pflegeheim meiner Mutter darf nur noch 1 Person pro Insasse in einem Zeitfenster von 2 Stunden zu Besuch kommen. Man muss klingeln, dann wird Fieber gemessen. Unter 37.5 Grad darf man weiter rein, aber nur nach Handdesinfektion und mit Schutzmaske. Man darf sich nur im Zimmer der besuchten Person aufhalten.
Ganz schön streng.

15 km weiter im Pflegeheim von Schwiegermuttern: Nichts! Alles so wie immer. Vollkommen frei.

Lutz

----------


## Berema

Also irgendwie bin ich ja auch Krebspatient..fühle mich derzeit körperlich super, Immunsystem scheint also OK zu sein.....daher: in Panik geraten wegen Corona? FEHLANZEIGE !!!!

Diese Scheiß Medien...allen voran die BLÖD Zeitung sind die Wurzel aller Panikmache

----------


## ursus47

warum schaust du denn die Nachrichten der Medien? Hast Du vielleicht doch Angst dass Dir was engehen könnte was Dir Schaden kann?

----------


## Michi1

Eigentlich sollte es Pflicht sein sich in den Medien schlau zu machen. Das alles ein wenig aufgebauscht wird, ist klar. Interpretieren kann man dann alles selber. Mir ist auch meine Gesundheit lieber als die ganze Panik mitzumachen.

----------


## Mikael

> warum schaust du denn die Nachrichten der Medien?


Tja... Warum schaut man Nachrichten? Vielleicht um zu sehen, was in der Welt geschieht?

Die krasseste Phase wird übrigens sein, wenn die Hamsterkäufer wochenlang ihre 100 Kilo Nudeln essen müssen. :-)

----------


## spertel

Genial, Mikael !!!

Der Lacher des Tages; hätte mich fast an meinem Broccoli verschluckt....

You made my day; bitte mehr davon :Blinzeln: ))))

----------


## Mikael

Danke für die Blumen, spertel. Und wo wir gerade so schön beim Bier und Brokkoli zusammen stehen: Deine Postinghistorie von über 700 Beiträgen in mehr als 10 Jahren sind ein echter Hoffnungsmacher. Deine Initialwerte waren nicht so rosig, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Zudem sind Deine Beiträge immer sehr angenehm zu lesen.

Muss ja auch mal gesagt werden. :-)

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und das auch noch:

*Speicheltest via Handy per Mini-Labor
*
Ein Mini-Labor, das Krankheiten erkennt, hat die University of Cincinnati entwickelt.

Wird ein Handy angesteckt, verbinden sich das kreditkartengroße Gerät per App mit einem Arzt. Der Patient nimmt dann einen Plastik-Chip in den Mund und steckt ihn anschließend in einen Schlitz. Das Gerät untersucht dann die Speichelprobe und übermittelt die Ergebnisse dem Mediziner. Laut den Forschern kann  das Mini-Labor Infektionskrankheiten wie Coronavirus, Malaria, HIV, Lyme-Borreliose, aber auch Depressionen und Angststörungen diagnostizieren. Ein Einsatzgebiet könnten Entwicklungsländer ohne gute Versorgung sein.

Na denn man zu.

Harald

----------


## tritus59

Und es hat sogar noch Zusatzfunktionen, allerdings kostenpflichtig für 1$ / Monat:

Man kann einen kleinen Schlauch anstecken. durch den dann das ganze Blut fliesst und sämtliche Coronaviren und was für uns besonders wichtig ist, auch sämtliche zirkulierende PCa Zellen rausfiltert. Ein wirklich Super Gerät. 

Allerdings muss es nach einem Durchgang mit den ca. 5 L Blut sehr sorgfältig desinfiziert werden, was fast unmöglich ist. Die Fachleute müssen erst noch Studien durchführen, ob 1 Std. im Bachofen bei 150°C oder 30 min. in 30%iger Salzsäure wirkungsvoller ist. Am sichersten ist wohl der Kauf eines neuen Handys, was ja in Bezug auf die grossen Vorteile jedermann sich leisten können sollte. 

Ob die Krankenkasse zahlt ist noch ungewiss, es laufen noch zähe Verhandlungen.

Heinrich

----------


## buschreiter

> Tja... Warum schaut man Nachrichten? Vielleicht um zu sehen, was in der Welt geschieht?
> 
> Die krasseste Phase wird übrigens sein, wenn die Hamsterkäufer wochenlang ihre 100 Kilo Nudeln essen müssen. :-)


Na hoffentlich haben die dann auch ausreichend Toilettenpapier gebunkert...

----------


## Mikael

Schlaue Prepper haben eh ein Bidet.

PS: Rapsöl gabs hier beim Penny auch nicht mehr. Wollen die damit heizen?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Heinrich,

danke für Deine Spaßeinlage. Aber man hätte auch den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehen müssen.

Spaß beiseite! Es scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren:

https://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/di..._11648155.html

Gruß von Old-Hutschi (Harald)

----------


## kopro

Hallo,
inzwischen gehen eine größere Zahl von Märkten dazu über  Toilettenpapier, Nudeln usw. nur noch in haushaltsüblichen Mengen
abzugeben, vermutlich wird ein Teil der "gehamsterten" Lebensmittel im Müll landen. Riesige Verschwendung die durch nichts zu
rechtfertigen ist. Reiner Egoismus!!! 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Michi1

GFestern bei Einkauf kein leeres Regal gesehen. Lassen sich die Bayern nicht so schnell aus der Ruhe bringen.

----------


## carloso

> GFestern bei Einkauf kein leeres Regal gesehen. Lassen sich die Bayern nicht so schnell aus der Ruhe bringen.


München sieht es ein wenig anders aus da waren wohl manche Regale leer, Dosen und Nudeln war keine große Auswahl mehr.
Was mich schockierte war die Handhabung, mein Enkel hatte Grippeanzeichen die Mutter hatte den Arzt angerufen und der hatte dann gesagt sie sollte mit den Jungen zum Elisenhof kommen aber wie sie da hinfahren sollte wurde nicht gefragt. Mein Sohn hat sie dann hingefahren dort habens in den Mund geschaut und Entwarnung gegeben und das ohne Test wieder nach Hause geschickt. Allerdings hatte er tatsächlich nur Grippe so wie mir heute berichtet wurde.
Wäre es aber anders dann wären wahrscheinlich wieder welche angesteckt worden. Einerseits machen die so großes tam tam und anderseits so lasch das soll noch einer verstehen.
Normal wäre der Enkel ja bei uns während Mutter in der Arbeit ist aber ich habe es abgelehnt den Enkel zu nehmen weil ich Antibiotika Resistent bin.
Gruß Karl

----------


## ursus47

> Einerseits machen die so großes tam tam und anderseits so lasch das soll noch einer verstehen.
> Normal wäre der Enkel ja bei uns während Mutter in der Arbeit ist aber ich habe es abgelehnt den Enkel zu nehmen weil ich Antibiotika Resistent bin.
> Gruß Karl


Die Tam Tam machen und die es ausführen müssen sind leider immer unterschiedliche Personen. 
Grus
Urs

----------


## RalfDm

> aber ich habe es abgelehnt den Enkel zu nehmen weil ich Antibiotika Resistent bin.


Und was hat das mit einer Vireninfektion (Grippe, COVID-19) zu tun? Außerdem bist nicht Du antibiotikaresistent, sondern die Keime, die Du beherbergst, sind es.

Ralf

----------


## carloso

> Und was hat das mit einer Vireninfektion (Grippe, COVID-19) zu tun? Außerdem bist nicht Du antibiotikaresistent, sondern die Keime, die Du beherbergst, sind es.
> 
> Ralf


Da hast du wohl mit antibiotikaresistent recht Ralf aber wenn ich Grippe bekommen würde ob das für mich gut wäre da bin ich mir nicht sicher und schon gar nicht (Grippe, COVID-19).
Bin zwar geimpft gegen Grippe das ich im Herbst machte aber gegen (Grippe, COVID-19) ist es nutzlos.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Optimist

*Viren und Bakterien, nicht nur zur Erkältungs-/Grippezeit ein besonders für Menschen mit geschwächtem Immunsystem relevantes Thema*.
 Dazu eine kleine Übersicht.


*Viren und Bakterien* als Krankheitserreger sind, biologisch betrachtet, zwei ganz unterschiedliche Gruppen.
 Bakterien haben einen eigenen Stoffwechsel, Viren dagegen nicht. 
Längst nicht alle Viren o. Bakterien führen im Kontakt mit dem menschlichen Organismus zu Erkrankungen. Und es gibt unendlich viele Bakterien oder Viren ohne Einfluß auf unsere Gesundheit. Den Unterschied von Bakterien u. Viren und die unterschiedlichen Behandlungsansätze bei Erkrankungen durch Bakterien oder Viren erläutert dieser link:

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Inf...en-209555.html


  Bakterieninfektionen können in vielen Fällen mit Antibiotika behandelt werden. Mittlerweile sind einige Bakterien unempfindlich gegenüber vielen Antibiotika. Diese Bakterien gelten als *m*ulti*r*esistente *E*rreger (MRE). Näheres in: 

https://www.patienten-information.de...stente-erreger

_Für gesunde Menschen mit einem guten Abwehrsystem sind multiresistente Erreger in der Regel harmlos. Das heißt: Bei Kontakt mit diesen Bakterien ist das Risiko zu erkranken sehr gering. Gesunde können multiresistente Erreger in sich tragen, ohne selbst zu erkranken. Sie wissen meist nicht, dass sie MRE-Träger sind. Problematisch wird dies dann, wenn sie diese Erreger unbewusst auf Menschen mit geschwächter Abwehr übertragen_

  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antibiotikaresisten*z entsteht u. a. auch durch die viel zu häufige Verschreibung von Antibiotika durch Ärzte. Ein Problem dürfte der Zeitaufwand für eine genaue Diagnose (Bakterien o. Viren) sein, ein anderer die Erwartungshaltung der Patienten, dass Antibiotika schnelle Heilung bringen.

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...t-auf-Verdacht

_Ärzte verschreiben ihren Patienten nach einer Krankenkassenstudie Antibiotika fast immer auf Verdacht. In 95 Prozent der Fälle verordnen Mediziner Antibiotika, ohne vorab durch einen Abstrich deren Wirksamkeit zu klären,..
_
_Nur bei 3,6 Prozent der Patienten mit Infektionen wurde demnach vor der Antibiotika-Verschreibung ein Antibiogramm erstellt.  ..._
_.Die verordnenden Ärzte übersehen, dass eine falsche Antibiotikatherapie ein lebenslanges Problem werden kann  durch immer mehr und immer neue Antibiotikaresistenzen, die entstehen_.
  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Das ganze kompliziert sich noch für Arzt und Patienten, da auch einige *Pilzinfektionen* mit Husten, Fieber oder Kopfschmerz verbunden sein können. Hier helfen u. a. Antimykotika. 

https://www.jameda.de/gesundheit/inf...-und-therapie/
  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ob Viren, Bakterien oder Pilze, zur optimalen Behandlung wäre eine genaue Diagnose wichtig.*
 Die kostet Zeit und Geld, dürfte letztendlich aber für den  Patienten hilfreicher sein.


  Franz

----------


## Optimist

Karl,

deine Entscheidung war schon richtig, nur falsch begründet. Es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Angaben (3 bis 7 Tage)  zur Gefahr einer Ansteckung durch Kontakt mit Grippebetroffenen, *nachdem* bei diesen die Beschwerden abgeklungen sind. 
Und Grippeschutzimpfungen umfassen nicht alle Varianten der Grippeviren sondern  nur die wahrscheinlichsten.

  Viele von uns Krebspatienten gehören nun mal leider, aufgrund der Schwächung durch Fortschreiten der Erkrankung oder weil unser Immunsystem durch Behandlungen angeschlagen ist, zu Risikogruppen in Bezug auf Grippe u. andere von Mensch zu Mensch übertragbare Krankheiten.


  Franz

----------


## Mikael

Ein richtig lesenswerter Artikel: "Lösung des Corona-Problems: Panikmacher isolieren"

http://zeitung.shz.de/flensburgertag...r_BAMoUD_jXEtM

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ein richtig lesenswerter Artikel: "Lösung des Corona-Problems: Panikmacher isolieren"
> 
> http://zeitung.shz.de/flensburgertag...r_BAMoUD_jXEtM


Vielen Dank Mikael, sehr interessant. Aber auch das ist hilfreich: https://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/de/R...vid-19/2296762

Harald

----------


## ursus47

[QUOTE=Mikael;123630]Ein richtig lesenswerter Artikel: "Lösung des Corona-Problems: Panikmacher isolieren"

Ja Michael du hast mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.. Was soll der ganze Scheiss. 85% erleben eine harmlose Grippe und der Rest sind eh alte und Kranke. Darwinismus??? 
So könnte man die Rentenkasse etwas sanieren gelle?
Trotzdem Gruss Urs

----------


## Mikael

> Was soll der ganze Scheiss?


Einfach mal den Artikel lesen und verstehen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Darwinismus??? So könnte man die Rentenkasse etwas sanieren gelle?


Diese Ansicht ist ganz schön happig formuliert. Dem kann ich wegen des Ernstes der Lage nicht zustimmen.

Harald

----------


## ursus47

wollt ihr das einfach nicht verstehen. Es geht nicht vorwiegend darum sich selbst zu schützen. sonder keine Viren herumzutragen und damit Andre zu gefährden.
Es werden immer wieder Vergleiche aus der Vergangenheit gezogen. Aber ich hätte damals meine alten Eltern auch nicht an den Schläuchen auf IT verlieren wollen.
Also lasst doch den Quatsch mit der Hysterieunterstellung. Ihr redet sie vielleicht erst hervor
Gruss
Urs

----------


## Mikael

Also, mit Gummihandschuhen einkaufen zu gehen fällt bei mir eindeutig schon unter Hysterie.

----------


## flüstermann

naj, im Zeitalter von Piercings und Tattos an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Körperstellen: man gewöhnt sich auch an das!

Somit : jedem sein Gusto wie er es mag!

So liegt mein Gusto eher auf Autark sein, sprich, ich habe genug Lebensmittel für ein halbes Jahr, bräuchte keinen externen Strom oder Wasser, habe Holzheizung und genug Holz für die nächsten 3 Jahre - deswegen bin ich nicht hysterisch?


Kaufe auch nicht mit Gummihandschuhen und Mundschutz ein (Hm, soll ich Desinfektionsmittel und Mundschutz verkaufen? Da Dialyse hätte ich genü......)

Ach Urs, denke mal du warst noch nicht auf vielen oder viel in der von dir genannten IT.

Wenn du denkst, da sind die Kranken vor Keimen geschützt, pruh, es ist eher so, das der Besuch vor den Keimen geschützt wird (nach 28 Ops, davon etliche mit Intensiv Station (IS) denke ich, weiß ich wovon ich spreche.

lg

----------


## ursus47

> Ach Urs, denke mal du warst noch nicht auf vielen oder viel in der von dir genannten IT.
> Wenn du denkst, da sind die Kranken vor Keimen geschützt, pruh, es ist eher so, das der Besuch vor den Keimen geschützt wird (nach 28 Ops, davon etliche mit Intensiv Station (IS) denke ich, weiß ich wovon ich spreche.
> lg


Oje lieber Flüstermann, ich möchte hier kein Wettbewerb über Krankenhausaufenthalte und OP`s anfangen. Aber da hast Du dich aber gewaltig getäuscht. Ich habe seit meinem 20sten Lebensjahr 48 OP`s mit 2 mal Sepsis hinter mier. Ich habe insgesamt über 3 Jahre Krankenhausaufenthalt und davon ca 15 Tage ITS.
Also immer erst informieren bevor man solche Vermutungen anstellt
Schönen Abend noch

----------


## flüstermann

Na, wenn ich so deinen "Lebenslauf" lese, da könnte man streiten, wer ....

Aber back to the roots: bleibe dabei, einkaufen mit Handschuhen und Mundschutz halte ich für übertrieben!
Und wie geschrieben: jeder wie er will!

lg

----------


## ursus47

Lieber Flüstermann, wenn Du unbedingt der schlimmer Kranke sein willst dann lass ich Dir gerne den Vortritt. Genieße es!!!
Ich finde es halt nur schade, dass die meisten Leute sich eine Meinung bilden nachdem sie von der Presse erheblich beeinflusst wurden. Viele laufen blind durch die Gegend und kümmern sich nur um sich selbst. Und verständlicherweise sind da schwer Kranke besonders blind was den Alltag angeht. Wenn man mal die Augen aufmacht sieht man auch dass der gute Gedanke unsere Erde zu retten niemals war werden kann. Sieht man das Verhalten unseres Spezies bei Menschenansammlungen, wie in Fußballstadien, Fastnachtsveranstaltungen usw. dann müsste auch dem Blinden auffallen um was es in dieser Welt wirklich geht.

----------


## Mikael

> Ich finde es halt nur schade, dass die meisten Leute sich eine Meinung  bilden nachdem sie von der Presse erheblich beeinflusst wurden.


Da bin ich komplett bei Dir!

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
ich finde es voll in Ordnung, dass Du Dich schützen willst. Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum manche sich da so aufregen. Besser zu viel Schutz als zu wenig.
In Asien ist der Umgang z.B. auch mit Mundschutz schon seit langer Zeit viel entspannter: Wer da meInt, er braucht das, um sich und/oder Andere zu schützen, benutzt ihn einfach und die Anderen kümmert es gar nicht.
Dein Immunsystem benötigt bestimmt besonderen Schutz.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## flüstermann

Naja, lassen wir das.

Und zu deinen andern Meinungen, ja da könnte ich dir direkt zustimmen, der Mensch ist der Erde größter Feind, unzweifefelhaft!

Aber die Veranstaltungen absagen ist schon grass.

Wie willst du das Rechtfertigen: mit Umweltschonung?
Da könnten diese auf die Urlauber hinweisen und auch das verbieten wollen, da ebenfalls ...
Und jegliche Sportart, weil Umwe...
Auch Fischen (ebenfalls Umweltbelastend, der Sportfische fährt zur Angelstelle, trifft sich mit Kollegen etc.)!
Zuletzt das Autofahren, Ausnahme zur Arbeit soweit notwendig!

OK, es muss zu einem Umdenken kommen, man muss mehr auf die Umwelt achten und mehr für die Umwelt machen!

Und das müssen unsere Enkel machen, wir können dies nicht einmal mehr beeinflussen (wir Alte, so wie du und Ich), höchstens noch etwas vorleben mit dem was wir noch können.

Aber allem diesem Denken zum Trotz: sowie es geht, kaufe ich mir ein Wohnmobil und toure dann durch Europa, egal was es kostet - und speziell der Umwelt (wird ein Diesel werden, auf Euro 6 achte ich aber, versprochen!).


So, nun Sonntägliche Grüße ins resourcenverschwendende Netz

lg

----------


## Optimist

> In Asien ist der Umgang z.B. auch mit Mundschutz schon seit langer Zeit viel entspannter: Wer da meInt, er braucht das, um sich und/oder Andere zu schützen, benutzt ihn einfach und die Anderen kümmert es gar nicht. Dein Immunsystem benötigt bestimmt besonderen Schutz.


Die Zeit meiner Chemo vor 2 Jahren fiel auf die Monate Dezember/März, Erkältungs- und Grippezeit. Wegen meines, durch die Chemo zeitweise geschwächten Immunsystems, bin ich nur zu Zeiten wo in den Geschäften wenig Andrang war und immer mit Mundschutz zum Einkaufen. Niemand hat sich aufgeregt. 

Franz

----------


## ursus47

Hier noch eine Bemerkung von der TV Talk Anne Will
für die Zweifler:
*Die Gäste bei Anne Will am Sonntag*

*Karl-Josef Laumann:* Der Gesundheitsminister von Nordrhein-Westfalen lobt das hiesige Gesundheitssystem. Ich habe schon den Eindruck, dass das System ziemlich professionell mit der Geschichte umgeht, sagt der CDU-Politiker.
*Ranga Yogeshwar:* Der Wissenschaftsjournalist ruft immer wieder zur Vernunft auf. Das kleinste Risiko wird aufgebauscht, wir sehen keine Verhältnismäßigkeit, sagt er und kritisiert damit vor allem die Berichterstattung über Corona.
*Susanne Herold:* Die Professorin für Infektionserkrankungen der Lunge _befürwortet_ die Empfehlung von Spahn, Großveranstaltungen abzusagen.
*Sibylle Katzenstein*: Die Hausärztin bietet auf eigene Kosten Videosprechstunden an und hat einen Weg gefunden, Patienten mit Corona-Verdacht risikofrei zu testen. Die entspannte Einstellung vieler zum Thema kann sie nicht nachvollziehen.
*Statt um die Gesundheit der Leute geht's um Fußball*

Eine ganze Zeit lang dreht sich die Sendung um das Thema Fußball. Natürlich nicht um Fußball als solchen, sondern um Stadionbesuche als Beispiel für Massenveranstaltungen. Einig ist sich die Runde darin, Spahns Empfehlung zu befürworten.
*Der spannendste Moment des Abends*

Denn da gibt es ja noch Sibylle Katzenstein, Hausärztin in Berlin. Wir reden hier über die falschen Dinge, sagt sie energisch, als Will und Laumann zum wiederholten Mal über Fußballstadien sprechen. Ich finde unsere Gesellschaft wirklich zu individualistisch. Es geht hier nicht um Fußballspiele. *Es geht um den Schutz der alten Menschen und der kranken Menschen, sagt die Ärztin.*
Die Patienten in ihrer Praxis verhielten sich auch nicht hysterisch, nur verantwortungsvoll. Statt nun also immer eine allgemeine Hysterie zu kritisieren solle man lieber fundierte Aufklärung betreiben, damit jeder für sich entscheiden kann, ob er Angst hat, sagt Katzenstein.
Die Ärztin punktet auch damit, dass sie sich dem Thema nicht auf eine theoretische oder politische Art nähert, sondern von Erfahrungen aus dem Arbeitsalltag berichten kann. Um Patienten mit Corona-Verdacht zu beraten und zu behandeln, bietet sie auf eigene Kosten Videosprechstunden an.
Außerdem brachte ihre 16-jährige Tochter sie auf eine simple, aber effektive Idee: Weil die Hausärztin die Tests ohne die nötige Schutzkleidung nicht in ihrer Praxis durchführen kann, können die Patienten die Test-Kits von gesunden Kontaktpersonen abholen lassen.
Die Patienten machen dann selbst den Abstrich und schicken ihn ans Labor. So entsteht kein Risiko für mich oder mein Personal, sagt sie.
*Anne Will am 8. März: Das Fazit*

Die Berliner Hausärztin brachte neue Ideen und Ansichten in eine Runde, die sich ansonsten leider weitgehend einig war und somit wenig diskutierte. Was fehlte, war ein Experte wie der Virologe Kekulé, der mit seiner nüchternen, informativen Art etwa die vergangene Ausgabe von Hart aber fair dominierte.
Diesen Job hätte Susanne Herold gehabt, allerdings antwortete sie auf nahezu jede Frage mit So genau kann man das nicht sagen und Das wissen wir nicht.

----------


## buschreiter

Interessante Sendung, bei der mir die Hausärztin am meisten imponierte. Erschreckend war tatsächlich das nach wie vor vorhandene Unwissen über die „Verhaltensweisen“ des Virus. Warum zB ist die Mortalität in Italien so hoch, warum in Wuhan und nicht in den Außenbereichen. Wenn ich mir so die Flucht vieler Italiener aus den dort betroffenen Provinzen in den Süden so ansehe, ist das eigentliche Problem die Unverantwortlichkeit vieler Menschen und der pure Egoismus. Deinem Fazit zur Sendung kann ich mich im Übrigen in vollem Umfang anschließen.
LG
Achim
„Panem et circensis“ (Juvenal)

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,

Anne Will hatte anfangs auf etwas hingewiesen, was auch mich schon länger umtreibt: In der Wintersaison 2017/18 starben in Deutschland 25.100 Menschen am Grippevirus, der Influenza. Ein Virus, der bekannt ist, gegen den es Medikamente gibt und gegen den man sich sogar durch Impfung schützen kann (meines Wissens). Weltweit verstarben damals nach unterschiedlichen Schätzungen 290.000 bis 645.000 Menschen!

Leider ging keiner der Diskussionsteilnehmer auf diese verstörenden Zahlen ein. Zu peinlich? Ich frage mich, was man damals dagegen unternommen hatte, um diese Katastrophe aufzuhalten. Es gab damals 9 Millionen Arztbesuche, also potentielle Erkrankungen. Ich kann mich noch an halb leere Klassenzimmer entsinnen. Da wurde keine Schule geschlossen.

Und weiter: In dieser Saison gab es bis Februar nahezu 120.000 Grippefälle, davon 17% schwer mit Krankenhausaufenthalt. Bereits 202 Tote sind zu verzeichnen! 87% der Verstorbenen waren über 60 Jahre. Das ist alles bekannt und man kann es ergoogeln.
Ich will keine Schuldzuweisungen austeilen, auch nicht herummotzen. Gleich gar nicht will ich noch mehr Panik verbreiten. Ich bin auch kein Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien. Aber ich sehe doch eine offensichtliche eigentümliche Diskrepanz zwischen dem Kampf gegen das Coronavirus und einer normalen Grippe. Ich hätte da schon so eine Hypothese. Sie liegt nahe bei dem, was der Herr vom Wirtschaftsinstitut ausgeführt hat....Hmmmm.

----------


## ursus47

Wenn du die Sendung verfolgt hast dann weisst du auch dass in Italien an einem Tag 133 Patienten gestorben sind.
Da werden immer Vergleiche aus der Vergangenheit herangezogen(Winter 2017/2018) Ich dachte wir wollen aus den Erfahrungen lernen. Und nicht abwarten ob es vielleicht harmloser ausgeht.

----------


## Michi1

Bis jetzt ist es in Deutschland immer noch gut ausgegangen. (1 Toter) und der hat sich geweigert in eine Spezialklinik geflogen zu werden. Liegt es an den Ärzten, haben wir besseres Personal als andere Länder?
Bei uns der neueste Stand ca. 1100 Infizierte.

----------


## ursus47

Soweit ich informiert bin, haben die Italiener anfangs einen RiesenFehler gemacht. Da wurden viel Grippekranke garnicht getestet und später stellet sich heraus dass davon schon über 200 an Corona erkrankt waren. Die meisten deutschen Infizierten sind wohl mit Leuten die Kontakte in Oberitalien hatten infiziert worden. Sorry das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

----------


## ursus47

https://myprostate.eu/?req=psa_value

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Persönliches uneigennütziges Verhalten ist angesagt!
*
Im ureigensten Interesse ist ein verantwortungsvolles Miteinander vonnöten.

Die hiesige Tageszeitung beschreibt auf fast allen Seiten Szenarien im Zusammenhang mit dem Covid 19. Dass Fußball vor leeren Stadien, also ohne Zuschauer ausgetragen werden, gilt fast schon als normal. Und dennoch werden Konzerte mit mehr als 1000 möglichen Zuhörern stattfinden. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass ältere Menschen besser daheim bleiben, um der Gefahr einer Ansteckung bei solchen Konzerten auszuweichen.

Auch ich war eben am Überlegen, ob ich nicht besser morgen auf den Weg zum Gerätetraining nach Mannheim verzichten sollte. Am Montag war im ersten Bus gegen 11.00 Uhr noch kein Gast, und es stieg bis ans Ende dieser Fahrt auch niemand mehr in diesen Bus ein. Der Bus, in den ich nun umstieg, hatte nur 3 Fahrgäste. Das änderte sich aber richtung Stadt sehr rasch, soll heißen, er war reichlich überfüllt. Die Straßenbahn, in die ich nun umsteigen musste, war dagegen mäßig besetzt. Bis nach Mannheim kamen nur wenige Gäste hinzu.

Im Sportstudio stand schon am Eingang die Flasche mit Desinfektionsflüssigkeit. Das Training verlief problemlos. Mir fiel allerdings auf, dass weniger Mitglieder als sonst in der Halle waren.

Auf der Rückfahrt drangvolle Enge in allen zur Heimfahrt zu nutzenden Verkehrsmitteln. 

Fazit: Eigentlich sollte ich wohl besser daheim bleiben und rund ums Haus eine halbe Stunde spazieren gehen. Das empfahl mir eben meine Frau.

Und was meint Ihr.

Harald

----------


## Mikael

Ich lebe exakt so weiter wie bisher. Fitnessstudio, Büro. Einkaufen... alles wie gehabt. Nur mit Stadion wird es kommendes Wochenende wohl nix. Letzten Samstag war ich noch mit 60.000 anderen dabei. Möglicherweise bekommen wir demnächst vom Arbeitgeber die Empfehlung ins Home Office zu gehen. Wenn das so ist, dann mache ich das. Ansonsten gilt wie in allen Dingen: Vernunft und Augenmaß.

----------


## ursus47

> *Persönliches uneigennütziges Verhalten ist angesagt!
> *Fazit: Eigentlich sollte ich wohl besser daheim bleiben und rund ums Haus eine halbe Stunde spazieren gehen. Das empfahl mir eben meine Frau.
> Und was meint Ihr.
> Harald


Also Dich einsperren wird sicher übertrieben sein. Aber einfach Achtsam sein und die Vorgaben der Behörden versuchen einzuhalten.
Übrigens Daumen hoch für Deine Frau. Frauen sind da eh etwas vernünftiger.
Gruss
Urs

----------


## Georg_

Hier ist ein Bericht, welche Mittel man gegen den Virus versuchen kann:
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/wissen...avirus,Rs5X9og

Chloroquin (Resochin) wurde vor kurzem vom Markt genommen, aber es gibt noch Hydrochloroquin.

----------


## hartmuth

> *Persönliches uneigennütziges Verhalten ist angesagt!
> *
> 
> Auf der Rückfahrt drangvolle Enge in allen zur Heimfahrt zu nutzenden Verkehrsmitteln. 
> 
> Fazit: Eigentlich sollte ich wohl besser daheim bleiben und rund ums Haus eine halbe Stunde spazieren gehen. Das empfahl mir eben meine Frau.
> 
> Und was meint Ihr.


Harald,
ich denke, die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel solltest du vielleicht nicht nutzen. Da ist ein Risiko da für uns Alte. Lieber mit dem eigenen PKW zum Fitnesstraining. Beim Training selbst hast du ja keinen direkten Kontakt mit den Körperertüchtigenden. Helfen in der prekären Situation könnte eigentlich nur eine totale Quarantäne. Je früher umso wirkungsvoller. Aber das ist nicht durchsetzbar, und so wird weiter gehofft, dass leere Fußballstadien und Absagen anderer Veranstaltungen im Verbund mit privater Selbstdisziplinierung die Sache aufhalten kann. Ich habe da meine Zweifel und vermute, bis in 10 Tagen sind wir auch im fünfstelligen Bereich von Infizierten und entsprechenden Toten.

Daneben ist ja auch immer noch die Influenza, die ebenso weitermarschiert. Diese wird völlig ausgeklammert in der Berichterstattung. 120.000 Erkrankte und über 200 Tote seit Mitte Januar scheinen niemand zu bewegen. Zum Glück erreichen hier all die Maßnahmen gegen das Covid-19 einen Kolateralbenefit.

----------


## tritus59

"Kollateralbenefit", super Wort, danke für diese kreative Neuschöpfung. Weitere Kollateralbenefits könnten sich auch durch vermehrte Grippeimpfungen in den nächsten Jahren ergeben (auch wenn diesen Herbst noch kein Corona Impfstoff dabei sein wird).

Heinrich

----------


## Uli49D

Hier zum Thema Corona gefunden 
ein Abstract eines Fachartikels aus China
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/32031570
Ich denke, was man sich hierzulande wohl kaum vorstellen kann, ist der ungeheure Stress in den betroffenden chinesischen Gebieten, insbesondere der Stress für das dorthin abkommandierte Gesundheitspersonal.
M.f.G. Uli

----------


## Optimist

Ähnliche Meldungen sind in den letzten Tagen öfter zu finden:

https://www.merkur.de/lokales/schong...-13590452.html

Nicht nachvollziehbar, aber traurige Realität.

  Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Lieber mit dem eigenen PKW zum Fitnesstraining


Lieber Hartmut,

die Fahrt von Fahrdorf (Shanty-Treff) im September 2015 war meine letzte größere Fahrt mit eigenem Auto. Seit 2 Jahren fährt nur noch meine Frau unser letztes verbliebenes Fahrzeug. Sie bietet mir zwar immer wieder an, mich zum Fitnesstraining nach Mannheim zu fahren. Aber erstens ist das mit dem Hinüberkommen über die Brück wegen einer gesperrten Brücke purer Stress wegen Stau, und einen passenden Parkplatz in der Nähe zu finden, meist vergebliche Mühe. Und zweitens habe ich ja die Karte ab 60 und kann ohne Stress jedes Verkehrsmittel des VRN- bzw. RNV-Verbundes nutzen.

Heute werde ich erst gegen 12.00 Uhr starten, um dem starken Andrang der Fahrgäste bei der Rückfahrt, und zwar hauptsächlich den heimfahrenden Schülern/Schülerinnen, aus dem Wege zu gehen.

Zusätzlich bin ich heute mit einer Spray-Flasche Desinfektionsflüssigkeit ausgestattet, die ich mehrfach zu nutzen gedenke.

Ansonsten geht  es mir bislang noch gut.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Die Verunsicherung wird immer grösser. Gestern in Frontal 21 wurde die Problematik wieder heruntergespielt. Scheinbar kommt alles gar nicht so schlimm wie angekündet. Die Maßnahmen seien meist übertrieben. Dann wieder Talk bei Lanz wieder mehr Horrorszenarien. Wenn man die Geschichte von Anfang an verfolgt hat, muss man leider feststellen dass wir alle mehr oder weniger verschaukelt werden. Ich denke wir haben Garnichts im Griff. Die vorhandenen Betten die versprochen sind ist "eine Lachnummer". Ich war in UNI Freiburg da wurde eine ganze Station geschlossen wegen Personalmangel. Und das ist nicht die einige Klinik. Jetzt gibt man so langsam zu dass das ein Problem werden wird wenn die Betten gefüllt sind. Da werden Herzinfarkte und Unfälle hinten an gestellt. Was für ein Horror. Die Empfehlungen sollen nur zur Beruhigung dienen. Man stelle sich vor, man geht auf einer öffentliche Toilette. So man wäscht sich nach Vorschrift die Hände. Nun geht man durch die erste Türe wo vorher jemand ohne Händewaschen geöffnet hat. Womöglich folgt noch eine Tür. Solche Beispiele gibt es noch viele. Ne, ich finde das ganze Szenario ist ein Tummelplatz von Dummschwätzer und Profiliersüchtige. Und ein gutes Geschäft für die Medien. Aber erreichen wird man genau soviel wie bei der Influenza. 
Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Urs, mir ist am Montag aufgefallen, dass im Fitness-Center auf dem Weg zur Toilette beide Türen entfernt wurden. Da hat man also auch schon reagiert, denn das Waschbecken liegt ja hinter diesen beiden Türen. Leider hängen da keine Papiertücherhalter zum Abreissen, und dem Gebläsetrockner traue ich nicht, weil der ja von vielen genutzt wird. Also nehme ich mein eigenes Handtuch. 

Für Mannheim fast eine Katastrophe: Der diesjährige 407. Maimarkt wurde abgesagt.

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Weist Du Harald, ich bewundere Dich so oder so. Du bist eine echte Kanone. Ein Bruchteil von Deinem Optimismus würde ich mir wünschen.
Ich kann nur sagen; Harald mach weiter so. Ich denke Dein Leben hat sich gelohnt, und lohnt sich immer noch.
Daumen hoch
Lieber Gruss
Urs

----------


## Mikael

> Man stelle sich vor, man geht auf einer öffentliche Toilette. So man wäscht sich nach Vorschrift die Hände. Nun geht man durch die erste Türe wo vorher jemand ohne Händewaschen geöffnet hat. Womöglich folgt noch eine Tür.


Wer den Türknauf auf der Toilette - ob Corona oder nicht - anfasst, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Genauso wie den Knopf für die Pissoirspülung. Wenn ich den mit dem Ellenbogen nicht bedienen kann, spüle ich nicht.

----------


## ursus47

Derjenige der das nicht beachtet gibt aber so die Bakterien oder Viren an die nächsten Gegenstände weiter. Ich meine nur die Maßnahmen helfen nur bedingt.

----------


## obelix

Leider lässt sich das Anfassen zwecks Tür öffnen nicht immer verhindern. So lange warten bis ein anderer dies für einen macht, klappt auch nicht immer.

Grundsätzlich versuche ich aber ebenfalls immer dies zu verhindern. Im Auto habe ich dazu eine kleine Desinfektionsflasche, die in diesen Fällen genutzt wird.

----------


## Mikael

https://www.latimes.com/world-nation...nd-coronavirus

Die Überschrift auf Deutsch: "Deutschlands umfangreiches medizinisches Netzwerk hat offenbar im Frühstadium des Coronavirus geholfen". Wer mag, liest weiter.




> Ich meine nur die Maßnahmen helfen nur bedingt.


Was denn auch sonst? Es gibt gegen so leicht übertragbare Virusinfektionen nun mal keinen 100%igen Schutz. Verschwörungstheorien der Kategorie "Die da oben verschweigen uns die Wahrheit!!" helfen keinem weiter und sind ein Teil der Hysterie.

----------


## ursus47

Das ist doch alles OK. Nur sind wir hier die alten Männer. Es gibt doch so viele Jüngere die sich eine Dreck um uns kümmern zumal wir ihnen das restliche Geld für die Renten noch rauben. In unsrer Fun Gesellschaft zählt jung, dynamisch und erfolgreich. Die jungen Leute wissen doch dass sie nicht zur Risikogruppen gehören und damit interessiert sie auch nicht. Aber ich möchte hier keine zusätzliche Panik erzeugen. Jeder ist für sich verantwortlich und dem entsprechend muss man sich verhalten.

----------


## carloso

> Das ist doch alles OK. Nur sind wir hier die alten Männer. Es gibt doch so viele Jüngere die sich eine Dreck um uns kümmern zumal wir ihnen das restliche Geld für die Renten noch rauben. In unsrer Fun Gesellschaft zählt jung, dynamisch und erfolgreich. Die jungen Leute wissen doch dass sie nicht zur Risikogruppen gehören und damit interessiert sie auch nicht. Aber ich möchte hier keine zusätzliche Panik erzeugen. Jeder ist für sich verantwortlich und dem entsprechend muss man sich verhalten.


Wie wahr du geschrieben hast dabei muss ich feststellen das junge Männer bedeutend schlimmer sind als Frauen. Das Gefühl lässt mir nicht los das ältere Menschen unerwünscht sind.
Nichts ist wichtiger als Geld, man sieht es an der Börse was diese Krankheit verursacht. 
Der Homo Sapiens ist noch nicht so weit mit der Entwicklung.

Gruß Karl

----------


## flüstermann

Und ich bin der Meinung: lässt sich nicht vermeiden!

Urs hat ja schon selbst ein Beispiel genannt, was nicht zu vemeiden ist:
- auf der Arbeit und da die Eingangs-,Büro- und sonstigenTüren, auch im WC
- und beim Einkaufen: was nützt die Desinfektion vom Bügel? 
Ist nicht das Gitter, auf dem die Lebensmittel gelegt werden , auch infiziert? 
Ja, sogar die Lebensmittel Umverpackung, wenn sie ein -unwissend- Infizierter mal aus dem Regal nahm und wieder reinstelllte?

Ich weiß nicht, wie lange dieser Virus an Gegenständen haftend überlebt, aber, da ja diese Desinfektionstücher empfohlen werden, doch einige Zeit. 

Somit führt mich obige Überlegung zum Schluss: Vorsorge ist nicht machbar!

Selbst wenn ich daheimbleibe und nicht rausgehe: mit Paketen, Briefen und ja Lebensmitteln kann der Erreger zu mir kommen.

My2ct.

lg

----------


## tomaso

Klar, der Erreger kann trotzdem kommen.
Aber es geht jetzt darum das alles zu minimieren. Also man sollte machen was möglich ist und bleiben lassen, was nicht unbedingt sein muss.

----------


## Reinhold2

Neue Hochrechnung liegt an: Mortalität bei Senioren liegt bei 20%!
*Eine der Infektionswege vermeiden: NICHT INS GESICHT FASSEN! Tut leider jeder ca. 20 mal pro Stunde. Ich leider auch!

*R.

----------


## lutzi007

> Neue Hochrechnung liegt an: Mortalität bei Senioren liegt bei 20%!
> *Eine der Infektionswege vermeiden: NICHT INS GESICHT FASSEN! Tut leider jeder ca. 20 mal pro Stunde. Ich leider auch!
> 
> *R.


Ich auch!
Man könnte sich leichte Baumwollhandschuhe anziehen. Dann würde es einem selber eher auffallen, dass man sich selbst dauernd ins Gesicht fasst.
Lutz (dem im Moment schon das ganze Gesicht furchtbar juckt)

----------


## MartinWK

> Chloroquin (Resochin) wurde vor kurzem vom Markt genommen, aber es gibt noch Hydrochloroquin.


Du meinst* Hydroxychloroquin.*

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ja Martin: https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Med...-12444570.html

----------


## Optimist

> *Eine der Infektionswege vermeiden: NICHT INS GESICHT FASSEN! Tut leider jeder ca. 20 mal pro Stunde. Ich leider auch!*R.


 Ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen, aber meine Hände sind tatsächlich häufig im Gesicht. 
*Habit Reversal Training,* könnte helfen dieses Verhalten zu ändern und vielleicht die damit verbundene Ansteckungsmöglichkeit zu vermindern. 

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/wissen/corona-und-hygiene-warum-wir-uns-immer-ins-gesicht-fassen,RsvhIgj

  Zitat
  _Eine andere Möglichkeit ist es, mit dem verhaltenstherapeutischen Verfahren "Habit Reversal Training" ein Gegenverhalten einzuüben, um die Hände in den Griff zu bekommen:
__Ich kann zum Beispiel versuchen, eine Hand zur Faust zu Ballen oder Hände in die Hosentaschen zu stecken  ein Verhalten, das nicht kompatibel ist mit dem Verhalten, mir ins Gesicht zu fassen. Samy Egli, Max-Planck-Institut für Psychiatrie, München
__Durch das Habit Reversal Training könne man sehr schnell, gute Resultate erreichen und ein Verhalten tatsächlich in Tagen oder, je nachdem wie viel man übt, auch Wochen ändern, sagt Verhaltenstherapeut Egli_


Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ja, ich meinte Hydroxychloroquin. Ich dachte schon, mein Beitrag wäre nicht gelesen worden.  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Dieter1968

Es gibt einen interessanten Podcast

Podcast "Coronavirus-Update

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Schlimm, schlimm...*

https://web.de/magazine/panorama/cor...limit-34510730

Harald

----------


## tomaso

Ich hätte mal eine persönliche Frage an euch.
Was war/ist bedrückender für euch. Die Diagnose Krebs oder jetzt dieses blöde Corona?

----------


## ursus47

Also ich denke, vor Corona kann man sich schützen wenn es auch den Alltag erheblich beeinträchtigt.
Aber wenn Du weißt dass du einen Killer im Leib trägst, der dir erstmal viel Schmerzen bereitet und dich letztendlich ins Krematorium bringt, das ist schon mega happig.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ich hätte mal eine persönliche Frage an euch.
> Was war/ist bedrückender für euch. Die Diagnose Krebs oder jetzt dieses blöde Corona?



Sterben müssen wir irgendwann. Woran, das erfährt man selbst nicht mehr. Aber die Frau, der Lebensgefährte, Verwandte oder wer auch immer, wird dem Forum wohl kund tun, an was man verschieden ist. Ich seh das ganz unaufgeregt. Bei meinem PCa weiß ich in etwa, woran ich bin und welche Möglichkeiten mir noch im Köcher verblieben sind. Aber Covid 19 ist auch wegen möglicher Mutationen unberechenbar. Es ist, wie es ist und es kommt, wie es kommt. Alte Forumsweisheit und von dem Hundertjährigen, der aus dem Fenster sprang und entkam.

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Zum Glück kommt das Virus aus China!
Stellt euch vor, was passieren würde, wäre es ein Original.

Gruss
hartmut

(Das ist das Ende der Welt!)

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Zum Glück kommt das Virus aus China!
> Stellt euch vor, was passieren würde, wäre es ein Original.
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut
> 
> (Das ist das Ende der Welt!)


Gelungene Spaßeinlage! Vielen Dank!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, ich freue mich jedes Mal, wenn dein Seeräuber auftaucht, du nimmst alles ein wenig lockerer.

----------


## MartinWK

> Ja, ich meinte Hydroxychloroquin. Ich dachte schon, mein Beitrag wäre nicht gelesen worden.


War der Einzige, der einen praktischen Hinweis gab...
Shitstorm aller anderen Schreiber folgt jetzt vermutlich!

Nachdem 14 Tage Fallzahlen vorlagen habe ich mal die VZ ausgerechnet: anfangs 3 Tage, dann 4 Tage, und jetzt von vorgestern auf gestern Sprung um 50%, VZ also unter 2. Ob man jetzt noch mit drastischen Maßnahmen die VZ schnell herunterbringt, bei einer Inkubationszeit von bis zu 20 Tagen?

Irgendein Fachmann hat gesagt, dass bald 70% der Bevölkerung positiv seien werden. Bei VZ von 4 Tagen würde das in 2 Monaten erreicht: 58 Millionen dann. Jetzt mal die nächste Rechnung: 3-6% sterben daran - es gäbe dann in Deutschland allein 1,75 Millionen Tote durch Corona. Es gibt keine Grundimmunisierung in der Bevölkerung wie bei normaler Grippe und keine Vorgeimpften.

 Einige von den übrigen 94-97% benötigen sicher intensivmedizinische Betreuung, um zu überleben. In der letzten Verdoppelungsstufe gibt es 29 Millionen neue Fälle. Alleine die 3% mit fatalem Ende ergeben bereits 870.000. Hinzu kommen die schweren Fälle, die überleben. Es gibt 28.000 Intensivbetten in Deutschland, die normal zu 80% ausgelastet sind. Es können also 5.600 Patienten adäquat behandelt werden.
Im Klartext heißt das: es wird in Kürze keine medizinsche Hilfe für schwer erkrankte Coronafälle mehr geben, selbst wenn eine Triage die hoffnungslosen Fälle früh identifiziert und unbehandelt läßt.
https://www.tagesschau.de/investigat...niken-101.html

----------


## lutzi007

Ja, das ist alles gar nicht mehr lustig. Wir alle brauchen für die nächste Zeit auch wirklich viel Glück.
Die Hochschule, an der ich arbeite, wurde auch schon gerade ab 12:00 Uhr erst mal bis zum 19. April geschlossen.
Lutz

----------


## ursus47

Ganz so seh ich das auch. Ich habe von Anfang an den Verdacht gehabt, dass die Wissenschaftler mehr sagen könnten wenn die Politiker es gewollt hätten. Aber eine zu schnelle Panik wollte man verhindern. Aber die Panik ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
Meine Frau wollte heute Morgen im Markt in unsrer Nähe einkaufen. Weil Freitag ist und der Laden um 8 Uhr öffnet ging sie um 9 Uhr. Sie kam gleich wieder zurück. Da trängen sich die Leute um die Regale. Es werden jetzt immer mehr nicht zur Arbeit müssen wegen Quarantäne. Und dann haben sie mehr Zeit zum Einkaufen. Es kommt irgendwann doch noch soweit, dass diejenigen die Hamsterkäufe gemacht haben besser dran sind als die Anderen.
Da sind diejenigen besser dran, die das alles leugnen. Mein Bruder meint das wurde alles Inszeniert um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln und um mit Preiserhöhungen noch mehr Gewinne zu machen. Was für ein Schwachsinn. Aber das sind so die typischen Stammtisch Verschwörungstheorien.
Gestern bei Maybrit Illner hat die Philosophin eine interessante Überlegung angestellt. Der Vergleich zur Jugendbewegung fridays for future und der Corona-Pandemie ist nicht uninteressant. Die Jungen kämpfen für ihre Zukunft und die Alten und Kranken für ihr eh nur noch kurzes Leben.
Und nicht wenige von unsrer Generation belächeln die Jugendbewegung. Aber nun hoffen sie (wir)  auf die Solidarität der Jugendlichen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ganz so seh ich das auch. Ich habe von Anfang an den Verdacht gehabt, dass die Wissenschaftler mehr sagen könnten wenn die Politiker es gewollt hätten


Echt jetzt? - Glaubst du auch an Aliens? Verschweigen uns die Wissenschaftler irgendwas?

Nööö, lass mal . . . . . 
Alles gut lieber Ursus.

Mein Humor war so gemeint: Leute kommt runter.
Das gefährlichste Virus wird wohl die Angst sein.
In der letzten Zeit ist die Rate an Herzinfarktpatienten in SH gestiegen.

Ach ja, nebenbei.
Wenn es schlimmer wird, werde ich meine dünnen Gummihandschuhe, die ich für die Rumkugel- und Frikadellenzubereitung nutze, gegen dass Virus einsetzen.  :L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Noch ist es nicht so weit.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

ich denke wenn es schlimmer wird wirst du die Handschuhe nicht mehr benötigen.
Ich wünschte mir Deinen Optimismus (oder ist es etwa Naivität?)

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und in meinem Trainings-Center trugen die Trainer schon am Mittwoch Einmalhandschuhe und auf aushängenden Plakaten wurde darum gebeten, einen Meter Abstand einzuhalten.
Und der elektrische Heißlufttrockner fürs Händeabtrocknen war zugehängt und mit Schild darum gebeten, das eigene Handtuch zu nutzen.

Und ein findiger Busfahrer hatte heute morgen an der Einstiegstür ein Schild angebracht mit dem Hinweis: "Kein Ticketverkauf - bitte hinten einsteigen, und im Bus selbst hatte er ein rotweißes längeres breites Klebeband zwischen sich und den hinten sitzenden Fahrgästen angebracht, um sich so vor einsteigenden Gästen und deren Atem zu schützen.

Was es nicht alles gibt. Nichts ist unmöglich, aber was ist das nichts?

Harald

----------


## Michi1

Das mit der Busfahrerei ist auch bei uns so ein Ding. Fahrkarten gibs nicht mehr beim Fahrer aber ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen Fahrkartenautomaten gesehen. Gestern wurde im örtlichen TV gesagt, das man dann in den Bus einsteigen kann und die Fahrkarte dann lösen soll, wenn ein Automat zu sehen ist. Das heißt doch dann so viel, ich soll, wenn ich an einer Haltestelle einen Automaten sehe aussteigen und eine Fahrkarte lösen. Dann ist der Bus schon lange weg und ich muss 20 Min auf den nächsten warten. (So ein Schwachsinn)

----------


## Mikael

Ach Leute... Mir macht die derzeit durchdrehende Menschheit viel mehr Angst als dieses Virus.

----------


## obelix

> Ach Leute... Mir macht die derzeit durchdrehende Menschheit viel mehr Angst als dieses Virus.


Sehe ich etwas anders, wobei Angst und vor allem Panik nie gute Berater sind.

Wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten wie z. B. eine (fehlende) Busfahrkarte würde ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. In der jetzigen Corona-Situation spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle ob im ÖPN jemand kurzfristig ohne gültige Karte unterwegs ist. Das gilt für viele andere Dinge ebenfalls. In diesen Punkten etwas locker bleiben und sonst die zwischenzeitlich bekannten Hinweise zu Corona beachten.

Veranstaltungen etc. meiden wir, selbst den Kontakt zu unseren Kindern und Enkeln beschränken wir zurzeit auf Videokonferenzen, Abwechslung bringen Spaziergänge an der frischen Luft. Platz und Raum haben wir dazu hier genügend.

Auch schalten wir zwischendurch Corona ab, heißt, wir hören nicht den gesamten Tag die überall laufenden Nachrichten. Informiert bleiben wir dennoch, aber in den Kopf auch andere Dinge reinlassen.

Ein möglichst schönes WE euch allen! Ich gehe gleich etwas in den Garten.

----------


## Mikael

Obelix, wir sind doch gar nicht weit auseinander. Sicher, jeder hat so seinen Weg mit dieser Coronakrise umzugehen. Aber das wichtigste ist doch: Augenmaß, Vernunft, und vor allen Dingen: Nicht bekloppt machen lassen! Aber als ich mich heute Vormittag beim Samstagseinkauf so umgeschaut habe, dann haben sich VIELE bekloppt machen lassen.

----------


## Mikael

PS: Der Musikredakteur von Bayern 1 hat's echt drauf, gerade eben zwischen  den Coronakrisemeldungen hintereinander: "If tomorrow never comes", "  Knocking on heavens door" und "Take my breath away"....... Genau mein  Sinn für Humor. :-)

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

bitte lesen:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsc...=pocket-newtab

----------


## Hartmut S

Es stimmt, ich sehe es recht optimistisch, denn Panik hilft niemandem.
Als Seeleute haben wir schon so manchen Sturm überstanden.

Wenn es schlimmer kommt, werden uns sicherlich Handschuhe schützen.
Bei mir liegt auch noch irgendwo eine alte Gasmaske aus der Bundeswehrzeit, mit verschiedenen versiegelten Filtern rum.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nun ist das Thema Klima und Flüchtlinge erst einmal vom Tisch.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Wenn man irgendwo in Quarantäne hockt, sollte man auch was zum Lesen dabei haben.
*
Vorschläge aus WAMS heute:

Thomas Mann: Der Zauberberg

Albert Camus: Die Pest

Gabriel Gàrcia Marquez: Die Liebe in Zeiten der Cholera

Maxim Gorki: Sommergäste

Blaise Pascal: Gedanken

Boccacio: Das Dekameron

etc. etc....

Alles Titel bzw. deren Inhalt, die Krisenzeiten schildern.

Harald

----------


## ursus47

das sind auch ohne Corona gute Lektüren. Werde mir mal was in Amazon beschaffen.
Grus

Urs

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo!

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Romane zur Lektüre!

*Karl May!
*
Ich glaube der hat 70 oder 80 Romane geschrieben. Siehe *Winnetou*. ;-)

Dirk

NB: In meiner Jugendzeit (schon laaaaange vorbei) habe ich einiges von Karl May gelesen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Und es könnte noch schlimmer kommen. Und es kommt noch schlimmer:

Die Airlines holen die letzten Urlauber zurück, weil sie niemand mehr da haben will.

Deutschland schließt die Grenzen zu Frankreich, Österreich und der Schweiz.

Die Deutsche Bundesbahn verzichtet auf Ticketkontrollen.

Man sollte besser daheim bleiben und nur noch Apotheken aufsuchen, sofern die noch was zu verkaufen haben.

Oder dann doch besser fliehen. Aber wohin? Corona kommt letztlich überall hin.

*"Das Leben ist ein andauerndes Staunen über das Wunder, zu leben."*
(Rabindranath Tagore)

Harald

----------


## tritus59

> Oder dann doch besser fliehen. Aber wohin? Corona kommt letztlich überall hin.


 Oh nein Harald. Sei doch nicht so pessimistisch. In den Himmel fliehen, der ist doch riesig. Bisher hat noch niemand dort von Corona berichtet. Und falls Corona dort auch schon wäre, könnten  die 2 Meter Sicherheitsabstand sehr gut gewährleistet werden.

Heinrich

----------


## Jacono

Konrad Lorenz ist 1989 gestorben und ihm hätte Corona auch gefallen. Er meinte Aids sei die letzte Chance der Menschheit.
Die spanische Grippe forderte ca. 40 Mio Tote, ebenso Aids (seit 1981). Die Pest im 14. Jahrhundert etwas weniger.
Wovon reden wir hier? Haben wir nicht doch noch Schöneres an unseren letzten Tagen zu tun?

----------


## ursus47

Ja wir hätten sicher viel Schöneres zu tun. Aber wir dürfen es ja nicht. Zum Beispiel Reisen, Konzerte Restaurant usw.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ja, Heinrich

*Und über uns der Himmel....*

Damals, als alles in Schutt und Asche lag:

Es weht der Wind von Norden
Er weht uns hin und her
Was ist aus uns geworden?
Ein Häufchen Sand am Meer

Der Sturm jagt das Sandkorn weiter
dem unser Leben gleicht
Er fegt uns von der Leiter
Wir sind wie Staub so leicht

Was soll nun werden?
Es muß doch weitergehn
Noch bleibt ja Hoffnung für uns genug bestehn
Wir fangen alle von vorne an
weil dieses Dasein auch schön sein kann

Der Wind weht von allen Seiten
So lass den Wind doch wehn
Denn über uns der Himmel
läßt uns nicht untergehn
läßt uns nicht untergehn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYQMglhl99k

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*übrigens....*

ist es mit der Zeit so eine Sache. Laut Wilhelm Busch läuft sie "Einszweidrei im Sauseschritt" und wir laufen mit. "Sie gärt, sie tost", befand Dichter Gottfreid Keller - und dabei "vergehen manche Tage wochenlang nicht", wie ein Kalenderspruch  behauptet.

In Zeiten von Corona erfährt das alte Sprichwort "Zeit gewonnen, viel gewonnen" neue Bedeutung. Und die berühmte Botschaft von John F. Kennedy "Wir müssen die Zeit als Werkzeug benutzen, nicht als Couch" bringt sich mit einer Kehrtvolte in Erinnerug. Schließlich raten Virologen, Zeit zu nutzen, um sich aus dem gesellschaftlichen Leben auf die Couch zurückzuziehen - jedenfalls soweit das möglich ist.

Der Raum-Zeit-Forscher Albert Einstein soll sinniert haben: Zeit gibt es, damit nicht alles auf einmal passiert!" Was für eine geniale Überlegung, die unsere Strategie  gegen das tückische (aber optisch wunderschöne) Virus mit der kronenartigen Oberfläche auf den Punkt bringt.

Bekanntlich soll Zeit gewonnen werden, damit Infektionen beziehungsweise Krankheitsausbrüche nicht gleichzeitig erfolgen - was in Italien umtreibt. Vermutlich würde der göttliche Poet Dante Alighieri lange untätigen Landsleuten seine einstige Erkenntnis zurufen: "Der eine wartet, dass die Zeit sich wandelt, der andere packt sie an und handelt." Dabei kennt jeder das gern zitierte Phänomen: "Wie langsam auch die Zeit vergeht - wie schnell ist nichts getan" Hoffen wir mal, das verbale Weisheiten viral zutreffen. Motto: "Zeit weilt, eilt, teil und heilt."
(von Waltraud Kirsch-Mayer)

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Hallo, ich hab eine Frage an die Experten hier. Ich sollte Morgen in der UNI Urologie Freiburg zur Sprechstunde und die 4. Leuprone Spritze bekommen.
Nun bekam ich eine Mail dass ich den Termin verschieben sollte. Der exakte Spritzentermin wäre der 17.03. wie lange kann man eine Verzögerung verantworten.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Urs,
die 3- Monats-Leuprone-Spritze kann um ca. 4 Wochen verschoben werden. 

 Beipackzettel zu Leuprone, z. B. Hexal:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...gKwx4hdUlVFrin

Kapitel 3, Anwendung:

_Wenn die Anwendung in Ausnahmefällen um bis zu 4 Wochen verschoben wird, dürfte bei den meisten Patienten die therapeutische Wirkung nicht beeinträchtigt sein_.

Am besten du rufst gleich in der Urologie an und läßt dir einen Ersatztermin geben.

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## ursus47

Lieber Franz, Du bist schon ein Super Kerl. Ich danke Dir. Ich habe soeben tel. geklärt, dass ich zur Spritze kommen kann. Das dauert ja nur kurz und ich muss auch nichjt lange im Warteraum sitzen.
Den Termin im Strahelnzentrum verschiebe ich

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ohne Kommentar:

https://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/a...ert-zappt.html

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Weil es alles so bedrückend traurig ist, nun mal ein büschen was Lustiges:

https://web.de/magazine/unterhaltung...turen-18584042

Harald

----------


## Optimist

Danke Harald,

teilweise Schwarzer Humor vom Feinsten. 


Franz

----------


## spertel

Moin Harry....

Na so lustig ist die Sache ja vielleicht doch nicht !  :Blinzeln: )

Stell´dir mal vor, in Kürze gibt´s die Ausgangssperre, Trudchen muss mit Erwin plötzlich den ganzen Tag verbringen und beim scheinbar so 
"glücklichen" Paar stellt plötzlich jeder für sich fest, wen oder was er da vor Jahren geehelicht hat.

Im TV kann man ja jetzt schon die Verzweiflung jener Kandidaten sehen, die in Quarantäne sitzen und schon nach -2- Stunden nicht mehr wissen, was sie mit sich anfangen sollen. 

Im täglichen Leben kann man sich ja sehr gut aus dem Weg gehen; Erwin geht zum Basteln in den Keller, Trudchen geht mit Käthe Torte essen oder macht geistloses Frust-Shopping.

Aber vielleicht sehe ich das ja als "ewiger Junggeselle" mal wieder alles völlig falsch und bin nur neidisch, dass mir diese "Glückseeligkeit" erspart geblieben ist..... :Blinzeln: ))

Nun denn, lieber Harry, als Risikokandidat wünsche ich dir, dass du von allem verschont bleibst und heil aus dieser Sache raus kommst !!

Gruss

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Reinhard,

vielen Dank für Deine ehrlichen Wünsche. Nur nicht aus Liebe weinen, es gibt auf Erden nicht nur den Einen. Das war wohl Zarah Leander, die das meinte. Aber das ist laaaange her.

Und der Letzte macht das Licht aus!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Michi1

Die Bevölkerung wird immer ärmer. Was soll schon passieren, wenn man mal 2 Wochen zu Hause verbringen muss. Ich habe schon monatelang die Wohnung nicht verlassen können und bin immer noch verheiratet. Wenn ich viele sehen die können ja nicht einmal was mit sich anfangen, wenn sie das Haus verlassen dürfen. Die Haustür wird hinter sich zugemacht und schon können viele ohne ihr Handy nichts mehr leben. Armes Deutschland.

----------


## obelix

> Die Bevölkerung wird immer ärmer.


Jeder hat seine eigenen Erlebnisse, Erfahrungen und Wahrnehmungen.

Ich erlebe dies anders als von dir geschildert. Viele, für mich die überwiegende Mehrheit, geht mit offenen Augen durch das Leben und können auch ohne Handy, welches ich nicht verteufeln möchte (gerade in der jetzigen Zeit), sehr gut klar kommen. Menschen rücken in großen Teilen enger zusammen und kommunizieren miteinander. Sollte z. B. mich meine Frau bereits nach wenigen Stunden Gemeinsamkeit im Haus nerven, stimmt etwas anderes nicht.

Wie geschrieben, individuelle Sicht!

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht sieht man ein wenig mehr, wenn man in größeren Gebäuden mit vielen Familien wohnt. Da kann es sogar passieren das man viele davon überhaupt nicht kennt. Von wegen zusammenrücken.

----------


## Reinhold2

Was Gutes hat diese Pandemie schon. Bei uns wird zwar nicht gesungen wie in Italien, aber gestern klingelt es an der Wohnungstüre und mazedonische Nachbarn, mit denen ich nur ein Hallo im Treppenhaus gewechselt habe, fragen, ob sie für uns was einkaufen können, oder sonst behilflich sein können. Man rückt näher zusammen.
Verdammt, ich fasse mir wieder ins Gesicht! Das ist ja der schlimmste Fehler den man machen kann. Gibts ein Mittel dagegen?!
R.

----------


## obelix

> Vielleicht sieht man ein wenig mehr, wenn man in größeren Gebäuden mit vielen Familien wohnt. Da kann es sogar passieren das man viele davon überhaupt nicht kennt. Von wegen zusammenrücken.


nach meinen Beobachtungen stark regionsabhängig. Hier bei uns im Norden, das selbstverständlich dennoch nicht verallgemeinert werden kann ("_Blöde_" gibt es überall), kennen sich grundsätzlich auch die _Wohnblock-Bewohner_ untereinander.

Z. B. meine Mutter wohnt in einer Anlage mit rund 100 Wohneinheiten und u. a. an Sylvester treffen sich viele von diesen um Mitternacht um den Übergang zusammen zu erleben. Das soziale Leben funktioniert dort sehr gut und sei es teilweise begrenzt auf kleinere Einheiten (Stockwerke, Block A, ...).

Ich denke schon, dass die aktuelle nicht einfache Corona-Situation, auf die ich lieber verzichtet hätte, in großen Teilen zum Nachdenken und bei einigen auch zum Umdenken führt. Menschen rücken zusammen.

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht ist das bei uns anders da die Wohnungen in unserem Wohnblock alle als Eigentumswohnungen umgewandelt wurden. Seit dem ist so viel Mieterwechsel das ich mich überhaupt nicht mehr auskenne wer alles hier wohnt. Als Eigentümerbeirat habe ich auch mitbekommen, dass es viel Eigentümer gibt, die nur ihr Geld angelegt habe und die Wohnungen vermieten.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Ich denke schon, dass die aktuelle nicht einfache Corona-Situation, auf die ich lieber verzichtet hätte, in großen Teilen zum Nachdenken und bei einigen auch zum Umdenken führt. Menschen rücken zusammen.


GENAU! Nach dem Abklingen der Pandemie wird alles wieder sein wie zuvor, aber bis dahin ist es ja schön so. 

R.

----------


## hartmuth

*Bittere Wahrheiten...(?)*

Leute, ist ja ganz nett über Zusammenrücken der Menschen zu philosophieren. Wir würden’s uns alle wünschen. Aber da draußen sieht es anders aus. Zu viele denken: „Lass mir nichts verbieten“, „Alles vollig übertrieben“, und, und… Ob Mütter mit Kindern, Jugendliche, sonstwer. Sie folgen den Empfehlungen nicht. Sie kapieren in Ihrem Egoismus den Zusammenhang nicht oder wollen es nicht wissen: 
Es geht nicht darum, dass sie sich anstecken, sondern sie sind Überträger und stecken andere an, auch wenn sie selbst gar nichts davon merken. Steckt nur einer 3 Leute an und diese tragen es weiter, sind wegen diesem einen Infizierten in 1 Woche 3000 Menschen infiziert! Heute sind nicht 10.000 infiziert, das sind nur die Registrierten. Nein, es sind 90.000 bis 130.000. Das sind die Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Virusverbreitung. Kann man alles aus der chinesischen Entwicklung ablesen.
Erst jetzt werden politikseits drastischere Maßnahmen ergriffen, alles noch zu zögerlich. China hat solche und viel drastischere Schritte zur Eindämmung sozialer Kontakte ergriffen, und da waren gerade mal 900 Infizierte zu verzeichnen! Es dauert 10 Tage bis Maßnahmen wirken. Wir haben aktuell eine Verdopplung von ca. 2,5 Tagen. Wir werden in 10 Tagen weit über 100.000 Infizierte haben, mehr als in China. Was man verhindern wollte, einen Zusammenbruch des stationären Gesundheitssystems in den Krankenhäusern, ist leider nicht mehr abzuwenden. Mit entsprechenden Todesraten. Ich könnte heulen. Ich wollte ich hätte Unrecht.

----------


## Michi1

Gerade hab ich im Radio gehört das am Frankfurter Flughafen Leute weggeschickt wurden die Heute in die Türkei fliegen wollten. (in Urlaub) Wo leben solche die noch nichts von Corona gehört haben?

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich möchte noch einmal an meinen Beitrag Nr. 455 erinnern.




> Bisher hat von den schweren Fällen niemand überlebt. Das Video der gesunden Chinesen, die angeblich entlassen wurden, war ja ein Fake. Nur Quarantäne-Patienten wurden bisher als gesund entlassen.


Das hat sich nun leider in Italien bestätigt.
Nur ein 23 jähriger konnte bisher die Beatmungsstation wieder verlassen.

Unsere Regierung handelt immer zu spät.
Unsere Saison-Arbeiter haben es zumindest geschafft.
Nicht auszudenken, wenn die Grenzen vorher dicht wären, und die Eisverkäufer und Pizzabäcker es nicht geschafft hätten.
So freuen sich wenigstens die Kinder im Sommer auf Eis.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

> Unsere Regierung handelt immer zu spät.


Diese Pauschalaussagen gefallen mir grundsätzlich nicht. Hinterher ist manN immer schlauer.

Auch wenn - vor allem im Nachhinein betrachtet - (auch) von unserer Regierung in diesem Corona-Dilemma Fehler gemacht wurden, bin ich insgesamt zufrieden über das Vorgehen. Deutlich mehr "Uneinsichtige" laufen auf den Straßen rum und treffen sich z. B. letzten Sonntag in München noch auf dem Viktualienmarkt.

Auch das gegenseitige Beschießen in der Politik, links auf rechts usw., erkenne ich aktuell nicht.


@Hartmut; das geht nicht persönlich gegen dich!

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, sind das dann Fake News, wenn es heiß es sind in Deutschland schon 71 Fälle als geheilt entlassen worden?

----------


## ursus47

Lieber Hartmut, ich wünschte mir auch Du hättest nicht recht.
Aber ich garantiere Dir Du wirst in diesem Forum Viele finden, die Dir widersprechen. Das fängt an mit "das darf man Alles nicht so eng sehen"!
Oder "na ja wir müssen Alle einmal sterben" Du hast recht auch ich könnte Kotzen wenn mir klar wird wie dumm doch die Menschheit ist. Aber was die Medien meins Erachtens falsch machen, ist immer wieder das Problem auf die Alten und Kranken zu schieben. Das berührt doch die heutige Generation nicht. Man müsste viel mehr Dramatik in die nicht mehr zu vermeidende Krankenhaus Situation bringen. Da sind doch dann nicht nur die Alten betroffen. Niemand hat die Garantie, niemals ein Intensivbett zu benötigt. 
Als ich diesen Thread angelegt habe, war meine Hoffnung noch sehr gross, dass wir uns schon irgendwie durchmogeln können. Zumal ich auf die deutsche Gründlichkeit und das hochgelobte Gesundheitssystem vertraute.
Aber als ich dann massenweise belächelt wurde mit Hinweisen ich sei nur eingeschnappt weil niemand auf meine Hysterie eingeht. Da war mir klar wie das weiter geht.
Hartmut, ich hatte vor vielen Jahren einen über 80jährigen Nachbar. Der htee immer den Spruch bereit" Das Ganze hat kein Wert mehr, machen wir halt weiter"
Gruss Urs

----------


## hartmuth

Ich wollte nicht weiterrechnen... Meldung eben vom RKI:

https://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...9c/ar-BB11lUqh

----------


## ursus47

Habe grad einen Bericht von unserem Gesundheitsminister gelesen.
Anscheinend führen alle Nachforschungen nach dem Patient 1, in Europa in die Skigebiete. Oje da werden die Gemüter wieder heftig explodieren. Natürlich ist es Blödsinn nach den Schuldigen zu suchen. Wir alle wissen dass die Globalisierung unsere heile Welt eh schon so heftig verändert hat. Wir können und wollen das Rad nicht mehr zurückdrehen.
schönen Tag
Urs

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja lieber Jens, so ist es. Du hast natürlich recht.
Ich bin in der letzten Zeit nur ein wenig genervt, weil ich derzeit von unseren Freunden aus Spanien (nicht Italien) nichts gutes höre.

Nein lieber Michi, es sind die Schwererkrankten gemeint, die beatmet wurden. Nicht die vielen geheilten, die aus der Klinik ohne Beatmung wieder entlassen wurden.

Ja und nein lieber Urs, auch ich hatte dich ein wenig außerirdisch gesehen, weil du dir widersprochen hattest.
Am Anfang sagtest du, die Maske trägst du zum Schutz für dich.
Später sagtest du, dass du niemanden anstecken möchtest, deshalb die Maske.
Egal, ansonsten stimmen wir aber überein.
Leider habe ich nun keine Witz mehr auf Lager.

oder doch . . . . . 
_Wenn mich das Virus erwischt, besuche ich jedes Finanzamt!
Die wollen sonst auch immer die Hälfte abhaben.
_
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Zur Erinerung der anfänglich von Uli eingestellte Link: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Harald

----------


## Optimist

> https://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...9c/ar-BB11lUqh


 Hallo Hartmut, 
in dem von dir eingestellten link habe ich einen Hinweis auf die Auswertung der Mobilfunkdaten gefunden.

   ._Die Nutzung von Telekom-Mobilfunk-Daten hat das RKI verteidigt. Man brauche diese, um die Wirkung der von der Regierung beschlossenen Instrumente zu analysieren, sagte Wieler. So könne man einschätzen, ob die Menschen nun weniger reisten und unterwegs seien. Er betont, die Daten seien zusammengefasst und anonymisiert_

Und detaillierter
https://www.t-online.de/digital/id_8...-institut.html
  _RKI wünscht personalisierte Daten.._

Zu den personalisierten Daten ein spontaner Gedanke.
Wenn man z. B. mit eingeschalteten Handy beim Einkaufen in der Nähe eines, keine Symptome zeigenden Infizierten ist, der ebenfalls sein Handy eingeschaltet hat,  Abstand z. B. 5 Meter, wäre man dann verdächtig sich infiziert zu haben und käme man  dann in Quarantäne? Auch wenn dass heute "als Unfug" abgetan wird, in einigen Ländern ist man schon weiter.
  Bekämpfung der Ausbreitung des  Corona-Virus mithilfe von  Handy-Daten mag sinnvoll sein, aber das ist eine Entwicklung die mich an Orwells 1984 erinnert und mir überhaupt nicht gefällt.

Franz

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Franz,



> Bekämpfung der Ausbreitung des Corona-Virus mithilfe von Handy-Daten mag sinnvoll sein, aber das ist eine Entwicklung die mich an Orwells „1984“ erinnert und mir überhaupt nicht gefällt.


Das geht mir genauso. Halte ich auch nicht für notwendig. Man braucht nur bei den Ordnungsämtern bzw. der örtlichen Polizei anzurufen, um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen und zur Erkenntnis zu gelangen, dass nur Ausgangssperre hilft. Und auch durchsetzen. In Spanien wurden auch schon mal 6.000 € abgeknöpft, wenn man einem Touristenbericht Glauben schenken darf. Wäre man in Europa einheitlich verfahren, bräuchte man auch keinen solchen Unsinn wie Grenzen zu schließen. Wir und alle um uns herum sind Risikogebiet. Wer soll da noch wen anstecken? Das französische Virus ist kein anderes als das deutsche. Der Zug ist abgefahren. Man hätte mal besser gleich nach den ersten Fällen die zurückströmenden Skiurlauber aus Südtirol und Österreich in Quaratäne gesteckt.... Aber hätte, hätte, Fahradkette...
Ich bin "erleichtert", dass die ersten Fabriken schließen. Allerdings nicht aus Einsicht, sondern aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen: Die Zuliefererketten sind unterbrochen und derzeit kauft niemand ein Auto. Von unserer arbeitenden Bevölkerung mit Ausnahme dem Klinikpersonal spricht niemand. Als ob diese sich bei ihrem täglichem fleißigen Pflichtgang nicht infizierten und das Virus nachhause bringen. In China hatte man die Fabriken geschlossen. Ich sage: Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*"Herr, lass Gehirn regnen"*  
Corona-Krise: Katerina Jacob wettert gegen ignorante Mitmenschen.

Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ohne Kommentar: https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zei...=pocket-newtab

Harald

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

ganz allgemein! Und ich will niemanden und nirgendwo was unterstellen. Russland hat die Pandemie offensichtlich im Griff. Vielleicht kommt da Hilfe?

Dirk

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Dirk,

es sieht so aus: Russia 147 + 33 neu, aber ob diese gesammelten Daten in diesem Land zutreffen, darf angezweifelt werden.

Nichtsdestotrotz halten wir uns an das, was die Bundeskanzlerin uns heute so eindringlich empfohlen hat.

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

> Hallo,
> 
> ganz allgemein! Und ich will niemanden und nirgendwo was unterstellen. Russland hat die Pandemie offensichtlich im Griff. Vielleicht kommt da Hilfe?
> 
> Dirk


Dirk, Länder mit bislang niedrigen Infektionsraten sind bislang erst am Anfang. Trump hielt die ersten Meldungen von Corona-Infizierten in seinem Land für eine "Erfindung der Demokraten und der Presse". Heute ist er eines Besseren belehrt. Ein Bolsonaro in Brasilien macht fassungslos. 
Die Erstinfizierungen erreichen die Länder zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten. Wundermittel hat keiner. Rußland hat gar nichts im Griff, weiß hoffentlich, was ihm bevorsteht. Das Virus macht vor keinem Land halt und jedes wird die grausame Dynamik erfahren. Früh die Gefahr erkennen und Kontakte der Menschen sofort minimieren ist die einzige Chance das Schlimmste zu verhindern.

----------


## buschreiter

> Dirk, Länder mit bislang niedrigen Infektionsraten sind bislang erst am Anfang. Trump hielt die ersten Meldungen von Corona-Infizierten in seinem Land für eine "Erfindung der Demokraten und der Presse". Heute ist er eines Besseren belehrt. Ein Bolsonaro in Brasilien macht fassungslos. 
> Die Erstinfizierungen erreichen die Länder zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten. Wundermittel hat keiner. Rußland hat gar nichts im Griff, weiß hoffentlich, was ihm bevorsteht. Das Virus macht vor keinem Land halt und jedes wird die grausame Dynamik erfahren. Früh die Gefahr erkennen und Kontakte der Menschen sofort minimieren ist die einzige Chance das Schlimmste zu verhindern.


Die Glaubwürdigkeit der Zahlen aus Ländern mit vielen Einwohnern und einer niedrigen Erkrankungsrate pro 1 Mio Einwohner zweifel ich mal an. Das sind im Wesentlichen Russland, USA, Großbritannien...
Und wenn man sich wundert, wo der Unterschied zwischen Spanien und Portugal liegt...in dem einen Land wird reichlich getestet, in dem anderen eben nicht (Aussage eines Virologen, der glaubwürdig erschien, heute in n-tv).
Kanada hat für mich einen Sonderstatus. Ich hoffe, dort hat man aus der Historie gelernt.

----------


## hartmuth

Man muß unterscheiden zwischen registrierten Infizierten auf der einen Seite. Das hängt auch vom Umfang der Testaktivitäten ab. Und andererseits der Dunkelziffer an tatsächlich Infizierten. Bei Letzteren läßt sich grob zumindest der Teil abschätzen, der in 10-14 Tagen Symptome entwickeln wird. Haben wir in Deutschland heute 12.000 registrierte Infizierte, so waren diese auch vor 10 Tagen bereits infiziert, aber nicht erkannt
Vor 10 Tagen waren bei uns ca. 1.000 registriert. Tatsächlich waren es jedoch 12 mal mehr. Dieses zugrunde gelegt, haben wir heute 12 x 12.000, also 144.000 Infizierte, die in 10 Tagen in der Statistik stehen werden. Dabei sind diejenigen, die gar keine Symptome entwickeln und nur Überträger sind, gar nicht mitgerechnet. Und dies ist der größere Teil. Ich denke mal, derzeit haben wir mindestens 500.000 Infizierte im Land.

----------


## RalfDm

Zwölfmal _mehr_ als 1.000 sind 13.000. 12.000 sind zwölfmal _so viele_ wie 1.000.

Ralf

----------


## ursus47

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal eine für mich jedenfalls realistische Einschätzung abgeben.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass die ganzen Maßnahmen nicht so greifen wie es gedacht war. Wenn man im Net oder TV Sendungen für junge Leute anschaut, kann man unschwer erkennen, dass die jungen Leute bis ca 40 Jährige die Sache locker nehmen.
Leider ist es so, sollte die Krise mal vorbei sein, sind gerade Diejenigen noch da, und viele die es heute ernst sehen nicht mehr.
Somit haben doch die Jungen wieder recht gehabt.
Ich wäre froh wenn ich diesmal nicht schon wieder recht hätte. Aber da ich mich schon so viele Jahre mit Philosophie beschäftige, bilde ich mir ein die Menschen etwas zu kennen.
Ich bin auch überzeugt, dass die sogenannten Freitagskinder die Menschheit nicht retten. Soziales Handeln funktioniert nur wenn alle die selben Chancen und die selben Vorteile haben. Da dies aber unter Menschen aus Ego nicht möglich ist geht es leider nicht.
Das war immer so und wird sich auch nie ändern

----------


## hartmuth

> Zwölfmal _mehr_ als 1.000 sind 13.000. 12.000 sind zwölfmal _so viele_ wie 1.000.
> 
> Ralf


Lieber Ralf, bist halt ein charmant-gestrenger Lehrer. Dir alles Gute.

----------


## Michi1

Ralf aber bis du das Berichtigt hast stimmt der Wert ja sowieso nicht mehr.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Das stimmt aber ohne wenn und aber: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...072#post124072

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Singapur als Vorbild: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/singapur-coronakrise-101.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab

Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Harald,
Singapur macht leider keine Ausnahme. Stand gestern Abend: 313 Fälle, am Montag noch 121. Was für eine kurze Verdopplungszeit! Auch ihnen werden die Zahlen davonlaufen....Lernen kann man derzeit nur von China und Südkorea. Aber der Zug ist weitestgehend schon abgefahren.
In Italien hat Conte sich geäußert, als sei der turnaround geschafft. Man muß noch 4 - 5 Tage warten bis die 10-14 Tage vorbei sind, nach denen die Lockdown-Maßnahmen Wirkung zeigen müßten. Bislang ist nur wenig davon zu merken, auch wenn die Verdopplungszeiten in Italien (4-5) seit mehreren Tagen länger sind als in Deutschland (3-4 Tage).
Die "try-and-error"-Strategie, für die sich unsere Regierung entschieden hat, ist ein gefährliches Spiel, dessen Ausgang eigentlich heute schon feststeht. Der dringende Appell unserer Kanzlerin wird da leidder nur wenig helfen. Ich denke Urs sieht es schon richtig.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...die jungen Leute bis ca 40 Jährige die Sache locker nehmen.


Some* inside infos*:




> we are seeing pts who are young (20s), fit, no comorbidities, critically ill. It does happen.

----------


## hartmuth

Andi, alter Kämpfer,



> we are seeing pts who are young (20s), fit, no comorbidities, critically ill. It does happen.


Ja, die gibt es. Es trifft nicht nur, aber hauptsächlich Alte. Die Jungen, die's schlimm erwischt, haben voll die Breitseite abbekommen, d.h. volle Ladung direkt in die Lunge ohne Zwischenstation im Rachen... So jedenfalls unser derzeitiger Aufklärer der Nation, Prof. Drosten. Dass auch ihn mittlerweile innerliches Entsetzen plagt, zeigen seine heutigen "ungewöhnlichen Vorschläge"...

----------


## buschreiter

Ich befürchte, auch die Jungen werden Probleme bekommen. Und wenn ein Politiker öffentlich (gestern im Fernsehen) zugibt, mit der Einschätzung falsch gelegen zu haben, werde ich etwas nervös. Hier das Interview mit Herrn Lauterbach: https://www.ksta.de/region/leverkuse...-ein--36435060

----------


## ursus47

Es wird krampfhaft versucht die Jungen auf irgendeine Weise zu beeinflussen oder zur Vernunft zu bringen. Aber glaubt mir das ist alles verlorene Zeit. Leider gibt es in Deutschland zu viel Gutmenschen. Die versuchen immernoch das Gute im Menschen zu finden. Die werden auch im totalen Chaos noch nach einer humanen Lösung suchen. Egal ob die Flüchtlingskriese oder die neue Krise. Wir sollen immer noch Vorreiter sein egal was es kostet. Wacht endlich auf und macht etwas gegen die Ignoranz. Da helfen nur trastische Strafen.. Oje sorry da werden sich schon wieder so viele aufregen.
Also lasst es einfach sein und seht zu wie das vermummte Krankenhauspersonal die Leichenhäuser füllen.
Ich bin kein Nazi aber in Deutschland läuft irgend etwas total schief. Die Angst vor den Rechten ist größer als die von der Pandemie.

----------


## hartmuth

Die Wissenschaft sagte heute deutlich und hat es anhand von Modellen belegt: Die Maßnahmen werden nicht reichen!
So die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Epidemiologie in ihrer heutigen Stellungnahme
Auszug:



> Die Szenarien zeigen, dass zusätzliche Maßnahmen innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen eingeführt werden müssten, um die Kapazitäten der Intensivstationen nicht zu überschreiten. Auch ist damit zu rechnen, dass diese Einschnitte über die nächsten Monate aufrechterhalten werden müssen, um zu einer völligen Eindämmung der Infektionsausbreitung zu führen.

----------


## hartmuth

> Es wird krampfhaft versucht die Jungen auf irgendeine Weise zu beeinflussen oder zur Vernunft zu bringen. Aber glaubt mir das ist alles verlorene Zeit. Leider gibt es in Deutschland zu viel Gutmenschen. Die versuchen immernoch das Gute im Menschen zu finden. Die werden auch im totalen Chaos noch nach einer humanen Lösung suchen. Egal ob die Flüchtlingskriese oder die neue Krise. Wir sollen immer noch Vorreiter sein egal was es kostet. Wacht endlich auf und macht etwas gegen die Ignoranz. Da helfen nur trastische Strafen.. Oje sorry da werden sich schon wieder so viele aufregen.
> Also lasst es einfach sein und seht zu wie das vermummte Krankenhauspersonal die Leichenhäuser füllen.
> Ich bin kein Nazi aber in Deutschland läuft irgend etwas total schief. Die Angst vor den Rechten ist größer als die von der Pandemie.


Urs, sorry, aber da schreibst du ziemlich viel Unsinn.... Ich bin auch für Ausgangssperren und für rigoroses Durchsetzen. Alles andere was du schreibst ist ungute Sichtweise, die niemandem hilft. Ich bin stolz auf unsere Gesellschaft und Demokratie, auch wenn sich einige daneben benehmen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Hartmut,

der letzte Satz von Urs hat mir auch zu denken gegeben. Das ist ziemlich weit dahergeholt. Das Wort Unsinn für diesen Beitrag findet alles in allem meine volle Zustimmung.

Gruß Harald

----------


## spertel

Aha, die ist sie wieder, die Gelassenheit der "alten Männer" !!

Das erfüllte Arbeitsleben ist beendet, die Rente gesichert, die Lebensversicherung ist in trockenen Tüchern, und nun kann man sich voller Inbrunst, weil es einem ja so gut geht, den subtilen und offenen Ansprüchen seiner Wohlstandsblagen widmen.

Wer aber um die 50 ist, noch 15 Jahren ungewisse Zeit im Arbeitsleben vor sich hat - und hier mit einem Spitzensteuersatz gefoltert wird-, das Darlehen für´s Haus noch nicht abbbezahlt hat und auch sämtliche Dinge zur Altersvorsorge den Bach runter zu gehen scheinen, redet natürlich in dieser "bunten und toleranten Gesellschaft" immer Unsinn und wird mit dem deutschen Zeigefinger der Empörung geschulmeistert, wenn er dem staatlich vorgegebenen Mainstream nicht folgen will, gell ?

Merkwürdigerweise ändern diese Zeitgenossen spätestens immer dann ihre Sichtweise, wenn ihre bürgerliche Spießigkeit selbst durch Missstände und Fehlentwicklungen betroffen ist und sie z. B. vielleicht selbst mal 7 Stunden in der Notaufnahme eines Krankenhauses verbringen müssen und die dortigen Zustände wahrnehmen dürfen. Dann ist in der Regel das Geschrei groß....und dann ist plötzlich alles auch nicht mehr so toll !

Ihre verlogene und hysterische Selbstbeglückung immer Gutes zu tun endet auch spätestens dann, wenn nebenan die Familie aus Afghanistan einzieht oder in unmittelbarer Nähe der Container für Schutzsuchende aufgestellt wird. Dann ist das Häuschen nämlich weniger wert, was man ja auch nicht hinnehmen will, und dann endet  in der Regel die Toleranz, die man natürlich immer von anderen zuerst erwartet.

Auch das nennt man Entsolidarisierung in einem Land, in dem ihr gut und gerne lebt !!

Ich lebe hier übrigens auch sehr gut- mit üppiger Frühpension, Beihilfe und privater Krankenversicherung- und ich bleibe auch; schon aus purer Gemeinheit !

@Urs : volle Zustimmung !!!

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte eine Bitte! Wollen wir hier diese Situation, die noch keiner von uns erlebt hat, und die uns noch lange begleiten wird, sachlich angehen? Mir reicht ehrlich gesagt schon, was es an Anfeindungen in FB und co gibt. Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass es in diesem tollen Forum nicht aus dem Ruder läuft.
Lieben Gruß 
Achim

----------


## Mikael

> Ich bin kein Nazi aber


Nicht Dein erster Ausfall nach rechtsaußen. Was kommt als nächstes?

----------


## obelix

Auch wenn ich die Zeilen von ursus, vorsichtig formuliert, nicht für angemessen halte, seine Meinung muss dennoch berücksichtigt werden, schließe ich mich vor allem der Bitte von Achim an!

----------


## skipper

Jetzt kommen die Zeiten in denen sich Politiker, Manager... bewähren müssen, wer taugt als Krisenmanager , handelt besonnen, vorausschauend und konsequent.
Solche Leute verdienen bei der nächsten Wahl unsere Stimme. K.Kurz in Ö. macht einen super Job, bis auf die Panne in den Skigebieten.
Die rechten Ratten sind jedenfalls voll auf Tauchstation.
Bleibt gesund-sozial distance!!!!!!
Gruß skipper

----------


## Optimist

Was bedeutet die Coronakrise für eine Gesellschaft, die sich als frei versteht?

Dazu ein, aus meiner Sicht sehr lesenswerter Beitrag, der verschiedene Gedanken aufgreift, die mir seit einigen Tagen durch den Kopf gehen. 

https://www.freitag.de/autoren/lkroe...t-in-der-krise

Zitate:
_Sie bietet die Chance, von vielen bisher für alternativlos gehaltene wirtschaftliche und gesellschaftliche Organisationsformen zu überdenken.
__..Mit ihr ist aber auch die Gefahr verbunden, die freie Gesellschaft aufzugeben und im Namen der Sicherheit Restriktion, Unfreiheit und Überwachung, die nun lautstark eingefordert werden, dauerhaft zu legitimieren.._
_.Mögliche Maßnahmen sollten nicht nur aus gesundheits- bzw. sicherheitspolitischer Sicht diskutiert werden, sondern auch vor dem Hintergrund ihres Symbolcharakters, ihrer gesellschaftlichen Tragweite und ihrer Folgen für ein System, das sich als frei, demokratisch und weitgehend auf individueller Selbstbestimmung basierend versteht. Das soll indes keineswegs bedeuten, keine Maßnahmen zu ergreifen oder den Kampf gegen das Virus einzustellen._


Franz

----------


## buschreiter

Übrigens lohnt es sich hinsichtlich der aktuellen Situation, den Wikipedia Artikel zur spanischen Grippe zu lesen. Hier mal ein Auszug, was es für Vermutungen und Anfeindungen gab...ich erkenne vieles wieder: 
In der Öffentlichkeit kursierten eine Reihe unterschiedlicher Gerüchte über die Entstehung der Krankheit. Eine weit verbreitete Hypothese besagte, die Grippe sei durch Konservendosen aus Spanien importiert worden, diese wären von den Deutschen vergiftet worden, welche die spanischen Konservenfabriken unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht hätten.[6] Einer weiteren Theorie zufolge soll die Krankheit im US-Gefängnis Sing Sing ausgebrochen und von amerikanischen Soldaten nach Europa eingeschleppt worden sein.[6] Sogar klimatische Faktoren sollen eine Rolle gespielt haben; Soldaten schlafen sehr oft unter freiem Himmel, und über den Tau seien sie mit dem Grippevirus in Berührung gekommen.[6]
US-Amerikaner vermuteten hinter dem Grippeausbruch den Verzehr von Fisch, der vom deutschen Kriegsgegner vergiftet worden sei, sahen den Staub ebenso als Krankheitsursache wie unsaubere Pyjamas oder zu leichte Kleidung, zogen geschlossene Fenster genauso in Erwägung wie offene oder den unvorsichtigen Umgang mit alten Büchern und schlossen auch kosmischen Einfluss nicht aus. Das Gerücht, dass Deutsche beigetragen hätten, die Krankheit in den USA zu verbreiten, wurde dabei sogar von offizieller Seite unterstützt. Am 17. September verkündete der Leiter der US-amerikanischen _Health and Sanitation Section of the Emergency Fleet Corporation_ Lt. Col. Philip Doane offiziell, dass nach seiner Ansicht Deutsche die Krankheit verursacht hätten:
„Für deutsche Agenten wäre es ganz einfach, den Krankheitserreger in einem Theater oder einem anderen Ort, wo viele Menschen versammelt sind, freizusetzen. Die Deutschen haben Epidemien in Europa gestartet. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sie mit Amerika behutsamer umgehen sollten.“
Spannend oder?

LG Achim

----------


## uwes2403

Und wie......aber die Verschwörungstheoretiker haben doch auch jetzt gerade wieder Hochkunjunktur im Netz....was es da an Geschwurbel gibt....

----------


## carloso

Das Leben ist eine Kunst, da gibt es viele Verrückte das schlimme ist das manche dabei sind die auch was zu sagen haben.
Es gibt aber auch einen *( Virus  Neid, Eifersucht und Gier abgekürzt NEG )* das gehört zum Leben Homo-Sapiens.

Gruß Karl
Morgen habe ich Termin bei Drive In wo ich und meine Frau auf Korona getestet werden, habe aber das Gefühl das es eine kleine Grippe war mein Riechorgan funktioniert noch.

----------


## spertel

So frei, wie diese Gesellschaft sich immer gibt und sein will, Franz, ist sie ja gar nicht; bis vor kurzer Zeit durfte man ja nicht einmal sterben, wenn man es wollte. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Für jene, die in der Vergangenheit ihren Urlaub beim Radwandern an der Ostssee, im Fichtelgebirge oder in All-Inklusiv-Hotels bzw. auf Fressdampfern verbracht haben, kommt dieser Zustand sicherlich in dieser Dimension überraschend.

Für andere, die sich auch auf den Märkten in Asien, ob Taipeh, Saigon oder Hongkong, getummelt haben, kommt diese ganze Entwicklung nicht unerwartet. Ich hätte es übrigens auch nicht besser verdient, wenn´s mich dort auch mal erwischt hätte.

Hier wird Getier jeglicher Art, von Vögel bis hin zu gequälten Affen, neben frischen Obst und rohem Fleisch feilgeboten, dazwischen Touristen aus der "zivilisierten" Welt, die sich mit allen möglichen Lebewesen auf dem Arm ablichten lassen, um diese dann über soziale Medien in die Welt zu posten. Hier ist die Übertragung von Viren und Bakterien geradezu offensichtlich.

In Varanassi, Indien, ein spiritueller Ort am Ganges, wird gebadet, während ein paar Meter weiter ins Wasser gekackt und gep..st wird; zudem finden dort aus religiösen Gründen Beisetzungen statt.

Hätte ich dort auch nur meinen Finger ins Wasser gehalten; mein Immunsystem wäre kollabiert, und ich hätte das alles mutmasslich nicht überlebt. Den Indern vor Ort macht das übrigens nichts aus.

Diese Aufzählung liesse sich beliebig erweitern.

Sieht man dies in Zusammenhang mit der globalisierten Welt, die billige Socken und Viagra aus Bangladesh garantiert, und dem ungezügelten und nahezu grenzenlosen Reiseverkehr, der weiter zunimmt, so darf man sich über die augenblickliche Entwicklung nicht wundern. Es ist erst der Anfang und auch nicht durch Programme zu steuern; Viren und Bakterien werden sich danach nicht richten.

Kurzum, wen dies alles nicht stört, und das ist ja offensicht die überwiegende Mehrheit in diesem Lande, muss auch bereit sein, die Konsequenzen zu tragen und einen Preis dafür zu zahlen. Dieser wird sehr hoch sein.

Dies endet aber in der Regel dort, wo man selbst betroffen wird. Angst macht mir immer noch der Anruf im Labor und die "Intoleranz der Toleranten"..
Diese Zeitgenossen sind nämlich nur dann tolerant, so lange sie sich selbstgefällig auf der sicheren Seite fühlen. Einigen von denen ist schon ein Windrad in der Nähe des eigenen Hauses unzumutbar, obwohl ja nun alle ganz öko und grün sind.

Ich empfehle allen den Art. 5 des Grundgesetzes, ehe man in üblicher Manier Personen eine Ecke stellt, in die sie offensichtlich nicht gehören....

Wie man sieht ist die Umerziehung in vollem Gange....

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> @Urs : volle Zustimmung !!!


Bislang habe ich Dich sehr geschätzt, ja bewundert. Wen meinst Du denn mit Deiner Tirade? Doch nicht etwa mich, weil ich den Beitrag von Urs als Unsinn oder unsinnig bezeichnet habe? Wie auch immer, ich klinke mich hier aus. Ich habe schon als 12-Jähriger viel Unheil erlebt und das genügt mir auch heute noch.

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Leute, wie ich sehe gibt es hier nur ja oder nein. Bevor ich mich zu diesem Tema nicht mehr äussern werde, obwohl ich noch sehr viele Beispiele hätte, möchte ich mich mit Nachdruck gegen den Vorwurf ein Nazi zu sein wehren.
Gruss
Urs

----------


## spertel

@ Harald

Es gibt keinerlei Gründe, mich zu bewundern; darauf lege ich auch kein Wert.

Ich habe übrigens auch schon einiges erlebt; meine Mutter starb, als ich 14 war....meine Schwester war 12 !

Ich habe mich an Gesetze zu halten, alles andere ist Meinung !

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich empfehle allen den Art. 5 des Grundgesetzes, ehe man in üblicher Manier Personen eine Ecke stellt, in die sie offensichtlich nicht gehören....
> 
> Wie man sieht ist die Umerziehung in vollem Gange....


????!!!!! Als ob irgendjemand hier dem Urs oder irgendjemand anderem seine Meinung verbieten will!? „Man wird ja noch seine Meinung sagen dürfen.“ So wird nicht selten entgegnet, wenn falsche Ansichten, Verschwörungstheorien u.a. zurückgewiesen oder kritisiert werden. Man muß nicht um die Meinungsfreiheit fürchten. Aber sehr wohl dann, wenn jene das Sagen haben, die die „links-grün versifften Presse- und Fernsehanstalten ausmisten“ wollen, also dort, wo angeblich irgendein ominöser Mainstream herrscht, der einseitig im Interesse der herrschenden Politik berichtet. Niemand hat irgendjemanden als Nazi bezeichnet oder in eine Ecke gestellt. Aber man hat gelernt, welche Aussagen Nazis den Weg bereiten, und sollte deshalb auch die Meinungen kritisieren und zurückweisen, die dies erkennen lassen. 

Aber lassen wir das, sonst greift der Moderator noch ein… Der Thread hat ja auch ein ganz anderes Thema.

----------


## carloso

Wollte heute bei Amazon Sterillium Hände-Desinfektionsmittel kaufen leider alles ausverkauft und paar andere tummeln sich die überteuert sind und keine Prime sind wo die Gefahr besteht betrogen zu werden Warnungen gibt es genug zur Zeit von diesen Angeboten.
Aber dieser Apotheker der die Menschen helfen wollte bekam eine Rüge und wer weis auch eine Ordnungsstrafe, ja so ist nun einmal die Welt.
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...uer-apotheker/ 
Es gibt immer wieder Leute die was zu Sagen haben und Hilfsbereite Menschen Knüppel vor die Füße werfen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## hartmuth

> Wollte heute bei Amazon Sterillium Hände-Desinfektionsmittel kaufen leider alles ausverkauft und paar andere tummeln sich die überteuert sind und keine Prime sind wo die Gefahr besteht betrogen zu werden Warnungen gibt es genug zur Zeit von diesen Angeboten.
> Aber dieser Apotheker der die Menschen helfen wollte bekam eine Rüge und wer weis auch eine Ordnungsstrafe, ja so ist nun einmal die Welt.
> https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...uer-apotheker/ 
> Es gibt immer wieder Leute die was zu Sagen haben und Hilfsbereite Menschen Knüppel vor die Füße werfen.


Karl, was du anführst ist aus der  Rubrik "Satirischer Wochenrückblick" der Apothekenzeitschrift:



> *Ein Apotheker aus dem Landkreis Rotnäschen hat sich eine Rüge seiner Aufsichtsbehörde eingefangen: Bei einer Standardrevision wurde er am Donnerstagmorgen schwer betrunken in seiner Offizin angetroffen...*.


Also bitte vorher genau lesen, bevor man Geschichten verbreitet...

----------


## buschreiter

> Karl, was du anführst ist aus der  Rubrik "Satirischer Wochenrückblick" der Apothekenzeitschrift:
> 
> 
> Also bitte vorher genau lesen, bevor man Geschichten verbreitet...


Lustige Geschichte...

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen zusammen,

mein Arzttermin für Mitte April wurde ja verschoben.
PSA Messungen sind derzeit noch weiterhin möglich.
Die Begründung ist verständlich. Nicht zu viele Menschen zusammen  in einer Praxis.

Keine gemeinsame Terminabsprache mehr. Der Arzt entscheidet nun über den nächsten Termin. Alles soweit gut. Gestorben wird später.
Habt ihr bereits ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Nebenbei:
Der Ausverkauf des WC-Papiers in Deutschland ist aufgeklärt.
Einer hustet, und 5 andere scheiß . .  sich in die Hose.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## flüstermann

Bei meiner Diabetologin, welche für mich die Hausärztin ist, hängt ein Zettel außen mit der Aufschrift: nur drei Personen sollen rein! Genauso bei meiner Apotheke, meinem (etwas bockigen) Urologen und Pneumologen. Endeffekt: jetzt stehen die Leute vor den Eingängen -toll! Aber was bleibt Einem auch übrig, man hat einen Termin beim Facharzt, kommt -so wie ich- aus dem Umland extra angereist und findet zig Leidensgenossen vor der Praxistür! Umkehren - wohin? Heim, geht nicht, man hat ja Termin, in ein Cafe gehen und aussitzen -geht nicht, bleibt stehen bleiben vor der Tür!!

Außer den dringendsten Terminen (z.B. Labor wegen PSA) werde ich alles per Telefon machen. Meine Rezepte lasse ich mir zuschicken. Mal schauen wie es mit der Podologie läuft und meinen Massagen (nächster Termin: 01.04.2020).
BTW., Carloso hast du wirklich Bedarf an Sterilium? Ich hätte da noch einige 500ml Flaschen Sterilium classic pure, die ich wegen Hautunverträglichkeit nicht nehmen kann (als Dialyse-Patient kriege ich die gestellt). Gegen postalischer Gebühr versende ich die.

Zu und @ Ursus:
Persönlich glaube ich nicht, das Urs ein N..i ist, ne, nie, auch wenn ich ihm am Anfang eher in die Panikmacher-szene einordnete, weiß ich es nun besser (hätte aber auch diese Art der Aufklärung gerne verzichtet). 
Somit meine persönliche und hiermit schriftliche Abbitte an Urs!

Und gleich zu meinen Namenskollegen: ach Harald, sei bitte nicht so dünnhäutig. Eigentlich solltest du eher dickhäutig sein, so lebenserfahren wie du bist. Und Unverwüstlich dazu!

@hartmut, du kennst den Witz mit der Schlange vor der Arztpraxis und einer kommt hinzu und hustet! Der war in 5 Minuten fertig mit seinem Besuch beim Arzt, da niemand mehr vor ihm war! Geht auch mit "bon giorno" statt husten.

Bin gespannt, wie lange mein Betrieb noch läuft, laufen kann.

lg
Harald

----------


## Michi1

Sind die ganzen Berichte über Corona nur hier eingestellt das man ein wenig Abstand vom PK bekommt. Wir sollten uns vielleicht darauf konzentrieren und alles einhalten was vorgeschlagen wird. Was anderes kann man ja sowieso nicht machen.

----------


## carloso

> BTW., Carloso hast du wirklich Bedarf an Sterilium? Ich hätte da noch einige 500ml Flaschen Sterilium classic pure, die ich wegen Hautunverträglichkeit nicht nehmen kann (als Dialyse-Patient kriege ich die gestellt). Gegen postalischer Gebühr versende ich die.
> 
> lg
> Harald


Ja Harald wenn du es nicht mehr brauchen kannst dann würde ich mich freuen. Über PN könnten wir die Informationen austauschen wegen dem Betrag was du dafür bezahlt hast.
Ich benütze das für meinen Beinbeutel und Bettbeutel da gebe ich ca 5 bis 10 ml in den Schlauch und seitdem habe ich fast keine Blasenentzündung mehr, bitte nicht lachen darüber ich habe schon sovel probiert und viel überlegt. Ich vermute das es die Luft im Beutel ist die voller Keime sind und den Weg finden über den Katheter in die Blase zu dringen. Auch kann ich seitdem die Beutel länger benützen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## flüstermann

hallo carloso, alias karl,

hast ne PN und lachen tue ich nur noch bei Hartmuts Wtzen  :Blinzeln: 

Alles weitere dann per PN
(und für die, die es wissen wollen: nein, ich bin kein Händler, sind meine Reste aus erster Lieferung -Dialyse-Patienten bekommen dies kostenlos- welche ich nicht vertragen habe, daher Restbestand und wie geschrieben kostenlos!)

lg

----------


## ursus47

Na was ist mit euch solitarischen Mitbürger. Ich komme von drauessen vom Klatschen für die tollen Mitbürger die sich Tag für Tag für uns einbringen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Michi:



> Sind die ganzen Berichte über Corona nur hier eingestellt das man ein wenig Abstand vom PK bekommt.


Nein Michi, eher weil viele von uns zu den Risikopatienten gehören.
Ein Austausch kann hilfreich sein.

Harald, von Karl wird das Sterilium ja dringend benötigt.
Falls du weitere Nachfragen erhältst, würde ich den Rest gegen Klopapier tauschen. :L&auml;cheln: 
Danke für die Weitergabe der unschönen Erfahrung! 

Wenn wir die Todesraten in Italien und Spanien verfolgen, liegt es nahe, das China der Welt wohl nicht die ganze Wahrheit gesagt hat.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Oder dass das deutsche Gesundheitssystem so schlecht doch nicht ist......

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe trotzdem Angst das ich mit irgend welchen Mitteln den Krebs füttere. Da möchte ich schon das, wenn ich welche nehmen muss, die zugelassen sind.

----------


## Mikael

> Na was ist mit euch solitarischen Mitbürger. Ich komme von drauessen vom Klatschen für die tollen Mitbürger die sich Tag für Tag für uns einbringen.



Pffh! Ich finde das „Nachgeäffe“ des Herzblutes der Italiener von den Balkonen völlig daneben, denn das war in Italien spontan, aus dem Herzen heraus und nicht wie hier, völlig unauthentisch. Auch das Klatschen für Pflegepersonal vom Balkon, das ist einfach nur abgekupfert. Macht lieber eine Petition für Gehaltszulagen. Davon können die dann ihre Miete bezahlen, das Klatschen hören die nicht, weil die arbeiten sind.

Aber am besten noch sich selbst abfeiern, weil man mal draußen klatschen war...

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Pffh! Ich finde das Nachgeäffe des Herzblutes der Italiener von den Balkonen völlig daneben, denn das war in Italien spontan, aus dem Herzen heraus und nicht wie hier, völlig unauthentisch. Auch das Klatschen für Pflegepersonal vom Balkon, das ist einfach nur abgekupfert. Macht lieber eine Petition für Gehaltszulagen. Davon können die dann ihre Miete bezahlen, das Klatschen hören die nicht, weil die arbeiten sind.
> 
> Aber am besten noch sich selbst abfeiern, weil man mal draußen klatschen war...


Volle Zustimmung, Mikael!!

Harald

----------


## carloso

Ich war gestern bei Drive-In in München weil ich vor 3 Wochen in Österreich war. Meine Frau und ich hatten nur leichte Symtome und hoffen das dies nur eine kleine Erkältung war.
Dieses Kontrol Personal waren eingepackt in Schutzmonturen und Masken haben Daten erfasst und Proben erstellt.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das dies nicht leicht ist mit der Maske diese Arbeit zu machen. 
Ich hoffe das ich negativ bin, in 3 Tagen bekomme ich Bescheid.

Gruß Karl

----------


## hartmuth

> Nebenbei:
> Der Ausverkauf des WC-Papiers in Deutschland ist aufgeklärt.
> Einer hustet, und 5 andere scheiß . .  sich in die Hose.


Der da von unserem Pirat war hammergeil. Nix für Fundamentalmoralisten. Aber gut wenn man trotzdem lacht... Ich hab ihn in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis weiterverbreitet. Hoffentlich habe ich das Urheberrecht nicht verletzt. Aber ich heiße ja auch Hartmut. Ich darf das.

Über unseres amerikanische Großmaul gibt es einen netten Bilderwitz:
https://www.directupload.net/file/d/...7kte79_jpg.htm

Haltet die Ohren steif und bleibt zuhause. Man muß sich ja nicht gleich auf dem Balkon zeigen. Womöglich ungekämmt. Ein Musikinstrument spielen ohnehin die wenigsten...

----------


## Michi1

hartmut, ich hab es auch verteilt. "Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht" sagt ein altes Sprichwort.

----------


## hartmuth

Nun mal wieder was Ernstes.

Nahezu 800 Tote in Italien an einem Tag! Horrorzahlen, und es wird weitergehen, denn trotz umfangreicher Massnahmen will die Kurve nicht entscheidend abflachen. Und wenn sie das nicht tut, hat Italien am nächsten Wochende 120.000 Infizierte und 10.000 Tote. So die mathematischen Gesetzmässigkeiten der Epidemiologie.
Aber bei den gemeldeten Toten muss man auch sehen: Italien meldet alle Verstorbenen, bei denen Coronavirus festgestellt wurde. Also auch solche, bei denen die Todesursache gar nicht das Virus war. Sie testen im Nachhinein alle Verstorbenen. Andere Länder machen das nicht. Die Dunkelziffer an Infizierten dürfte in Italien heute schon über 200.000 sein. Das Gesundheitssystem ist schon seit einer Woche zusammengebrochen, und das erhöht nicht nur die Anzahl der tatsächlich an dem Virus Verstorbenen. 
Wer da einen Herzinfarkt oder andere akute Risikogeschehnisse erleidet, der hat schlechte Karten. Da kommt der Rettungswagen später als sonst und im Krankenhaus ist kein Arzt da, der schnell herbeieilen könnte. Die Betten sind ohnehin alle ausgelastet.
Diese Situation muß man bei uns auch befürchten. Aber wir sind glücklicherweise besser gerüstet, haben viel mehr Intensivbetten als Italien, das ebenfalls aus Sparzwang in den letzten Jahren die Krankenhäuser abgerüstet hatte. Wir hatten die gesamte letzte Woche hindurch eine höhere Wachstumsrate als in Italien. Gestern machte die Kurve endlich einen Knick und ich hoffe, die niedrigere Rate hält auch heute an, so dass eine Tendenz erkennbar ist. Bin da skeptisch, weil die Schliessung von Schulen und Kindergärten gerade mal eine Woche zurückliegt. Wie die jetzigen strenden Auflagen zur Eindämmung wirken, wird man erst am nächsten Wochende sehen.
Die Langzeitberechnungen lassen dennoch erkennen, dass auch bei uns bald der 6-stellige Bereich an Infizierten erreicht sein wird und auch die Zahl der Toten wird exponentiell steigen.

Ich wundere mich über die nicht geringen Stimmen, die munkeln, da müsse noch mehr dahinterstecken wie das Coronavirus. Es ist auch tatsächlich nicht einfach zu verstehen, wenn man bei dem schönen Frühlingswetter zuhause bleiben soll, wo weit und breit nichts zu sehen ist, was uns bedrohen könnte. Aber hätten wir es einfach laufen lassen, wie selbst so mancher Arzt empfahlVerschwörungstheorien sind das eine. Aber e(siehe Dr. Wodarg in dem link weiter oben), so hätten wir europaweit Millionen von Toten binnen 2 Monaten. Man braucht nur das derzeitige Geschehen hochzurechnen.

----------


## hartmuth

Noch ein Nachtrag. Die vielen Toten sind teilweise auch der extremen Luftverschmutzung in Norditalien geschuldet. Die Lungen gerade auch der Alten sind geschwächt und angreifbar. Ein Eldorado für das Virus.

----------


## buschreiter

Wenn die Zahlen aus Südkorea glaubwürdig sind, wovon ich ausgehe, zeigt sich hier aufgrund der getroffenen Maßnahmen eine abflachende Kurve bei den Neuinfektionen. Und das ohne Ausgangssperren, sondern mit unendlich vielen Tests, knallharter Quarantäne und unter Zuhilfenahme der Technik. Daß der Datenschutz zu kurz kommt, finde ich nicht schlimm. Unsere Grundrechte sind ja ebenfalls sehr sehr eingeschränkt...
LG von Balkonien (aber gekämmt und frisch gemacht)
Achim

----------


## hartmuth

Ja, Achim. Ich denke auch, dass die Zahlen aus Südkorea stimmen. Die hatten Erfahrungen mit vorangegangenen Epidemien. Und die haben tatsächlich umfangreich getestet, gleich von Anfang an, über 200.000 Tests, mehr als jedes andere Land. Das haben wir leider versäumt so zu machen, als die vielen Skiurlauber aus Österreich und Südtirol zurückkamen. Von denen sind uns die meisten durch die Lappen gegangen. Passiert uns das nächste Mal nicht mehr. Aber heute ist es zu spät.
Genieß die Sonne in Balkonien. Ich tu's auch, ohne Geige.

PS: Habe gerade gelesen, dass die Amerikaner Schlange vor den Waffenläden stehen. Die haben wohl das "i" und das "e" beim "Sch...en" vertauscht und so ihr Vorsorgverhalten geändert .

----------


## buschreiter

> PS: Habe gerade gelesen, dass die Amerikaner Schlange vor den Waffenläden stehen. Die haben wohl das "i" und das "e" beim "Sch...en" vertauscht und so ihr Vorsorgverhalten geändert .


You  made my day :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

ich bin heute in einer anderen Welt, wohin ich Euch gerne mitgenommen hätte.

Moin Uwe,
wir können mit der Gesamtlage zufrieden sein, dass wir im Norden leben.
Unser Gesundheitssystem ist gut. Im Norden offensichtlich etwas besser.

Später möchten wir gerne das Söder oder Spahn unsere neuen Kanzler werden.
Die machen gute Arbeit, auch wenn sie mit den ZDF und ARD Nachrichten einen guten exklusiven Vertrag haben.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Spaß bei Seite.

Lieber Michi, ich glaube, die meisten Menschen halten sich an das geforderte.
Das schützt Dich damit aber leider nicht vor dem Virus.

Ich habe sogar die Vermutung, dass der Virus über die Luft verbreitet wird.
Wenn so ein Element im Vergrößerungsglas erfasst wird, welches millionenfach verkleinert ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dieses nicht so sehr schnell zu Boden schwebt.
Luftströmungen, und der Wind spielen dabei sicherlich eine große Rolle.

Was sagen unsere Virologen, Laboranten und Chemiker dazu, die ja hier im Forum vertreten sind?
Sind wir PC`a Erkrankten irgendwie geschützt, weil wir bereits ein verbessertes Immunsystem im Krebs erkrankten Körper aufgebaut haben?
Wahrscheinlich ja!
Daher hatte ich geschrieben, dass viele von uns gefährdet sind, aber nicht alle.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## tritus59

Lieber Hartmut,

Auch ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert über Deine eingestellte Erklärung, warum denn plötzlich soviel Toilettenpapier gebraucht wird  :L&auml;cheln: 

Aber wieder ernsthaft: Das Virus wird nicht einfach so über die normale Luft verbreitet. 
Wenn das so wäre, wären jetzt schon fast alle auf der ganzen Welt infiziert (gewesen). Was ja eigentlich ein sehr gutes Zeichen wäre. Denn einmal Infizierte erkranken nicht ein zweites Mal (zumindest in dieser ersten Welle nicht). 

Als Beispiel kann man wirklich Südkorea betrachten. Ich denke, diese Zahlen sind wirklich zuverlässig, weil auch viel getestet wird. Zudem hat es sehr viel während der SARS Epidemie 2002/2003 gelernt.  Dort sinken die Zahlen der Neuninfizierten wieder seit über 10 Tagen, anscheinend vor allem dadurch, dass die meisten Kontaktpersonen identifiziert werden können und dann isoliert werden für 14 Tage. Das heisst, dass sich das Virus vor allem überträgt bei nahem (und längerem) Kontakt mit einem Infizierten.

Ich bin eigentlich sehr zuversichtlich, dass die Empfehlung für das sog.  Social Distancing (also möglichst 2 m Abstand zur nächsten Person) innerhalb der nächste Woche in D, CH und auch Italien (und sonstwo überall auf der Welt wo dies auch gelebt wird) greifen, und die Zahlen der Neuinfektionen in der nächste Woche sich verlangsamen werden. Wenn es denn hoffentlich möglichst auch eingehalten wird. 

Liebe Grüsse
Heinrich

----------


## tritus59

Ach, Du hattest ja auch eine Frage an die Virologen, Chemiker, Laboranten usw. 

Ich muss Dich ein bisschen enttäuschen. Die an PCa Erkrankten sind nicht besonders geschützt. Aber ich meine, auch nicht besonders gefährdet, ausgenommen mal diejenigen, welche kürzlich eine Chemotherapie erhalten haben
oder in Kürze bekommen werden. Kürzlich hat LowRoad darüber berichtet (die Leseratten unter uns wissen sicher wo), dass jetzt anstatt ADT+Chemo, wenn möglich für uns PCa Erkrankte ADT+Zytiga angesagt wäre. Eine Testosteronunterdrückung mache uns nicht anfälliger für eine schwerere Erkrankung.

Heinrich

----------


## Michi1

hartmut, ich bin mir nicht sicher wo du deine Informationen immer her hast,aber wenn du die Karte von Deutschland gesehen hast die laut Handybewegung erstellt wurde dann ist zwar Bayern in Grün dargestellt aber je weiter man in den Norden kommt wird die Karte immer dunkler Rot. Machst du deine Beobachtungen vom Boot aus weit weg von Deutschland?
Es ist halt fast das einzige das ein wenig sicher macht Abstand von anderen Personen.

----------


## Jacono

Hallo,
vielleicht schaut Ihr Euch auch noch den Arzt Dr. Köhnlein an. Sicher auch kein Spinner; er stellt dar, wieso es auch bei der Vogelgrippe einen WHO ausgerufenen Pandemie-Alarm gab (aber es existierte noch keinen Vogelgrippetest). Nur so sind wir damals vor den surrealen Theater, wie es jetzt gespielt wird, verschont geblieben. Und (fast) jeder macht mit und hält das sogar für sinnvoll. Nun diskutieren wir sogar über Malariamittel und Interferon alpha B2 als mögliche Medikamente für eine Krankheit, die nur durch solche Überbehandlungen gefährlich wird.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzTr_RjtgUk

Eine schöne Woche wünscht Euch Jacono

----------


## ursus47

Auch nachdem ich in diesem Thread von Links als Nazi beschimpft wurde, und auch deren eigene Scheinheiligkeit untergeschoben bekam, erlaube ich mir trotzdem mitzuteilen, dass ich gestern 18 Uhr in meinem Garten solidarisch Saxophon gespielt habe. Und habe mit Freude aus verschiedenen Richtungen Musik und Gesänge gehört. Für mich kam dabei ein gutes Gefühl des Zusammenhalts auf. Schade, dass manche Mitbürger  gemeinschaftliche Unternehmungen nur mitmachen, wenn die Idee von ihnen selbst stammt. Wie sollen wir gemeinsam diese Krise meistern, wenn Verschieden die Gelegenheit nutzen Politik zu machen. Die Politik hat es bis jetzt noch nie erreicht, dass Alle an einem Strang ziehen.
Eigentlich wollte ich nicht dass aus diesem Thread eine politische Ecke entsteht. Aber es ist wohl ein Spiegel unserer zersplitterten Gesellschaft geworden.
Bitte nehmt zur Kenntnis dass nicht ich persönliche Angriffe startete, sonder ich wurde persönlich angegriffen und zwar nicht zum ersten mal.

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo,
> vielleicht schaut Ihr Euch auch noch den Arzt Dr. Köhnlein an. Sicher auch kein Spinner; er stellt dar, wieso es auch bei der Vogelgrippe einen WHO ausgerufenen Pandemie-Alarm gab (aber es existierte noch keinen Vogelgrippetest). Nur so sind wir damals vor den surrealen Theater, wie es jetzt gespielt wird, verschont geblieben. Und (fast) jeder macht mit und hält das sogar für sinnvoll. Nun diskutieren wir sogar über Malariamittel und Interferon alpha B2 als mögliche Medikamente für eine Krankheit, die nur durch solche Überbehandlungen gefährlich wird.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzTr_RjtgUk
> 
> Eine schöne Woche wünscht Euch Jacono


Schon eigenartig, die ganze Welt kämpft gegen das Corona und da gibt es einen Hausarzt, der das alles übertreieben findet.

----------


## Jacono

Ursus47 und Ihr anderen,
das ist nicht eigenartig, wie die Geschichte an vielen Beispielen zeigt. So würde ich als Arzt mit weitreichenden Cortison- und Interferon-Erfahrungen auch sehr gerne die Patientenakten aus dem Würzburger Todesheim, aber auch aus Italien sehen. Was soll der arme italienische Doktor denn machen, wenn er keine weitreichenden Möglichkeiten und Ausbildungen hat. Kortison steht ihm sicher Kiloweise zur Verfügung und Antibiotica (besonders moderne mit schön vielen Nebenwirkungen) wohl auch. Aber beides ist nun mal bei einer Grippe kontraproduktiv bis tödlich.Und wie es in Pflegeheimen sogar in Deutschland aussieht, wissen wir doch alle und schweigen. Wenn da noch die Kontrolle über Pflege und Therapie durch die Familienangehörigen wegbricht....oder dieses Heim in Italien steht. Dieses Erlebnis ist für keinen wünschenswert.

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen lieber Heinrich!

Danke für deine Einschätzung!
Sonst war ich es doch immer der die Leute beruhigte.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Michi, ich bin zu Hause, und ganz froh darüber.
Ich habe auch nur die allgemeine Übersicht der Fälle.
Und wenn ich nun nicht farbenblind geworden bin, schaut es doch in SH noch relativ gut aus.
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/cor...hland-101.html

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Ja klar, möglich ist Vieles. Aber ich glaube es bringt uns in der jetzigen Situation nicht viel wenn wir alles war ausserhalb der öffendlichen Medien so vermutet wird mit Misstrauen zerpflücken.

----------


## buschreiter

> Ja klar, möglich ist Vieles. Aber ich glaube es bringt uns in der jetzigen Situation nicht viel wenn wir alles war ausserhalb der öffendlichen Medien so vermutet wird mit Misstrauen zerpflücken.


Siehe Theorien zur spanischen Grippe (Quelle Wikipedia):
 Eine weit verbreitete Hypothese besagte, die Grippe sei durch Konservendosen aus Spanien importiert worden, diese wären von den Deutschen vergiftet worden, welche die spanischen Konservenfabriken unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht hätten.[6] Einer weiteren Theorie zufolge soll die Krankheit im US-Gefängnis Sing Sing ausgebrochen und von amerikanischen Soldaten nach Europa eingeschleppt worden sein.[6] Sogar klimatische Faktoren sollen eine Rolle gespielt haben; Soldaten schlafen sehr oft unter freiem Himmel, und über den Tau seien sie mit dem Grippevirus in Berührung gekommen.[6]
US-Amerikaner vermuteten hinter dem Grippeausbruch den Verzehr von Fisch, der vom deutschen Kriegsgegner vergiftet worden sei, sahen den Staub ebenso als Krankheitsursache wie unsaubere Pyjamas oder zu leichte Kleidung, zogen geschlossene Fenster genauso in Erwägung wie offene oder den unvorsichtigen Umgang mit alten Büchern und schlossen auch kosmischen Einfluss nicht aus. Das Gerücht, dass Deutsche beigetragen hätten, die Krankheit in den USA zu verbreiten, wurde dabei sogar von offizieller Seite unterstützt. Am 17. September verkündete der Leiter der US-amerikanischen _Health and Sanitation Section of the Emergency Fleet Corporation_ Lt. Col. Philip Doane offiziell, dass nach seiner Ansicht Deutsche die Krankheit verursacht hätten:
„Für deutsche Agenten wäre es ganz einfach, den Krankheitserreger in einem Theater oder einem anderen Ort, wo viele Menschen versammelt sind, freizusetzen. Die Deutschen haben Epidemien in Europa gestartet. Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sie mit Amerika behutsamer umgehen sollten.“[7]

----------


## Jacono

Hallo,
ohne Misstrauen, ohne Kritik würde doch dieses Prostatakrebs-Forum überhaupt nicht denkbar sein. Also empören wir uns ob des zu wenigen Misstrauens (wie der Literat Hessel es gut formuliert). Dieses hätte uns, wie die Geschichte lehrt, viel Übel erspart und das nicht nur ihm Gesundheitswesen. Unreflektiertes Nachplappern war doch hier in der Diskussionsrunde noch nie eine Tugend; auch wenn wir alle unsere Ängste haben und damit leben müssen - aber dies bitte kritisch und aufrecht.

----------


## lutzi007

Jacono,

ich habe mir den Youtube-Beitrag von Dr. Köhnlein angesehen und Alles, was er sagte, klang für mich (leider) ganz plausibel. Seine Schilderung einer von anderer Seite vorgenommenen Intensivbehandlung eines Patienten, die letztendlich zum Tode führte, hat mich erschreckt. Ich hoffe, dass so etwas Ausnahmen sind.

Mein Misstrauen gegenüber Behandlungsmethoden in der Intensivbehandlung von Covid19 ist damit weiter gewachsen.

Mein Misstrauen bei allen Prostatakrebsbehandlungen ist selbstverständlich auch nicht verschwunden.

Ich habe das große Glück, dass ich einen schönen Garten besitze. Dort werde ich jetzt im Sonnenschein herumwerkeln und mich wieder entspannen.

Lutz

----------


## flüstermann

gerade in einem Nachbarforum gelesen:

https://www.capital.de/wirtschaft-politik/thomas-straubhaar-die-oeffentliche-meinung-wird-kippen?utm_source=pocket-newtab 

und

COVID-19

 schon interessant!

lg

----------


## lutzi007

flüstermann,

für mich als Risikokandidat wäre eine längere Isolation in Haus und Garten nicht so schlimm. Bisher fehlt mir nur, dass ich nicht mehr regelmäßig Schwimmen gehen kann. 
Habe leider kein 25m-Becken (besser wären noch 50m) im Garten.
Wenn mir das jemand finanziert, wäre ich vollstens zufrieden  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lutz

----------


## Jacono

Lutzi007,
auch das Gespräch mit Landarztkollegen in Bayern sehen es ähnlich und belegen das sogar mit aktuellen Zahlen von Infizierten und Toten aus ihren Dörfern. Danach ist wirklich alles nur ein Fake ungeahnten  Ausmaßes. Die Gründe liegen ja auf den Hand.

----------


## ursus47

Wie ich erfreulicherweise feststellen muss, sind in diesem Thread massenhaft Experten und selbst ernannte Virologen am Werk. Da werden wir die Krise bald überwunden haben. Das die ganze Welt einem Fake uaf den leim ging ärgert mich nicht so sehr wie dass ich auch noch so blöd war. Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich heute mittag nicht doch noch eine Pary in meinem garten mache.

----------


## hartmuth

> gerade in einem Nachbarforum gelesen:
> 
> https://www.capital.de/wirtschaft-politik/thomas-straubhaar-die-oeffentliche-meinung-wird-kippen?utm_source=pocket-newtab 
> 
> und
> 
> COVID-19
> 
>  schon interessant!
> ...



Harald,
beides interessant und seriös. Thomas Straubhaars Ansichten halte ich auf jeden Fall für diskussionswürdig. Nur die Alten isolieren und alle anderen durch die Roßkur laufen lassen verursacht sicherlich keinen solchen volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden wie den zu erwartenden. Man muß wissen: Selbst bei einer angenommenen Todesrate von 0,6% (so in China) bei der Gruppe <60 Jahres werden Hunderttausende binnen wenigen Monaten sterben und die Alten werden trotz Isolation nicht ungeschoren bleiben. Wer will solche Zahlen verantworten.
Der Beitrag vom EBM-Netzwerk super. Er zeigt die  ganze Komplexität des Problems.

@Urs,



> Das die ganze Welt einem Fake auf den Leim ging ärgert mich nicht so sehr wie dass ich auch noch so blöd war. Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich heute mittag nicht doch noch eine Pary in meinem garten mache.


Gute Antwort auf Jacono. Bravo.

@Jacono



> auch das Gespräch mit Landarztkollegen in Bayern sehen es ähnlich und belegen das sogar mit aktuellen Zahlen von Infizierten und Toten aus ihren Dörfern. Danach ist wirklich alles nur ein Fake ungeahnten Ausmaßes. Die Gründe liegen ja auf den Hand.


Kannst du mal ausführen, wie du die Krise bewältigen würdest? Von welchen Gründen sprichst du?

----------


## lutzi007

An den "großen Fake" glaube ich jetzt nicht.

----------


## flüstermann

ich muss ehrlich sagen, das ich momentan nicht so recht weiß, was ich für richtig halten soll:
- zuerst war der Virus für mich weit weg und eher eine Meldung ala Schweinepest
- dann schlug dieser in italien zu und ich begann ihn ernst zu nehmen
- und nun beginne ich zu begreifen, das dies sogar ernsthafte wirtschaftliche und auch gesllschaftliche Probleme bringen wird (und nicht kann)
- wodurch Prof. Straubhaars These mich wieder zum Nachdenken bringt

komme mir vor wie Mathias Reim: vedammt ich will dich, ich will dich nicht!

Da ich zu der Hochrisikogruppe gehöre, bin ich gerade am Grübeln:
- muss ich mein Verhalten umstellen?
- oder kann ich so weitemachen wie bisher?

Dazu noch folgende Hintergrundinformationen:
- bis voriges Wochenende habe ich auch noch ausgeliefert für meine Firma (aber die Abstände eingehalten und Husten tue ich zwar, aber nicht immer)
- auch Baustellen besucht, 
- sowie mit Kunden Gespräche geführt

Nun sehe ich dies anders und versuche:
- nur noch Bürotätigkeiten zu machen (was angesichts der Anträge die ich nun machen muss, leicht fällt)
- daheim zu bleiben (geht leider nicht immer, muss nun doch zum Doc, Blut abnehmen, da mein PSMA-PET/CT nicht nur genehmigt wurde, sondern auch schon am Donnerstag ist - dafür hurra)
- und nur wenns nicht anders geht, das Haus zu verlassen

Gehe ich damit als geläutert durch?

lg

----------


## Jacono

...keiner großer Fake, sondern ich schrieb ein Fake mit ungeahntem Ausmaß. Was ich machen würde: Ich würde - wie viele der Arztkollegen, die "Krise" als normale Grippewelle betrachten. Und natürlich vor Ansteckung in Acht nehmen.... wie jedes Jahr. 
Gründe für den Fake: z. B. drohende und teils schon im Raum stehende Wirtschaftskrisen fast überall auf dem Globus. Und nun ist plötzlich der Schuldige das Coronavirus. Gut in Szene gesetzt, fast jeder macht kritiklos mit und bläst ins Horn, vielleicht, weil er dadurch Vorteile wittert? Sogar Spahn fehlen nur noch die Gummistiefel...ach ne, nun sind ja Mundschutz und Handschuhe gefragt.

----------


## lutzi007

Ich finde, dass weltweit schon das Richtige zur Bewältigung dieser Krise unternommen wird.

Manche Maßnahmen kommen wahrscheinlich zu spät. Aber nachher ist man ja immer schlauer.

Es stellt sich jetzt heraus, dass kaum ein Land gegen so eine Pandemie gerüstet ist. Da muss für die Zukunft noch Einiges verbessert werden, weil durch die aktuellen Massnahmen sehr große wirtschaftliche Schäden entstehen und zusätzliche Todesfälle schon allein durch ein Ansteigen der Suizidrate (zerstörte Existenzen, Depressionen,...) auftreten werden. 

Was wäre eine Alternative? Die Pandemie einfach durchlaufen lassen und gucken was passiert?

Bisher traut sich das wohl kein Land? Oder ist jemandem hier eins bekannt?

Lutz

----------


## uwes2403

Das Ganze als Fake abzutun ist wohl etwas weit hergeholt.....im Gegensatz zur immer wieder kursierenden Grippe hat gegen das Coronavirus bisher niemand Antikörper...das macht das Virus imho so unberechenbar....

Dass viele u.a. Firmen die Gelegenheit nutzen, das als Vorwand nehmen um Vorteile daraus zu schlagen ist unbestritten...... "interessant" finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass einer der ersten der nach Staatshilfen geschrieen hat die VW AG ist.....

----------


## RalfDm

Es sei einmal mehr daran erinnert, dass dies ein Diskussionsforum zum *Prostatakrebs* ist. Angesichts des aktuellen und alles Andere überstrahlenden Themas COVID-19 dulden die Forumsbetreiber, dass hier aber auch und in nunmehr schon zwei threads zu dieser Krankheit diskutiert wird. Was die Forumsbetreiber BPS und KISP aber nicht dulden ist, dass über dieses seriöse Forum Verschwörungstheorien in die Welt gesetzt werden. Benutzern, die meinen dies tun zu müssen, werden ohne weitere Diskussion dauerhaft gesperrt und ihnen wird später, wenn es wieder ruhiger geworden ist, die Mitgliedschaft entzogen. Der erste solche Fall ist gerade eingetreten.

----------


## ursus47

O ja das finde ich gut so. Ich wollte nämlich schon sagen, dass jetzt ausser Hobbyvirologen auch noch Verschwörungstheoretiker hier mitdiskutieren.

----------


## ursus47

> Sind die ganzen Berichte über Corona nur hier eingestellt das man ein wenig Abstand vom PK bekommt. Wir sollten uns vielleicht darauf konzentrieren und alles einhalten was vorgeschlagen wird. Was anderes kann man ja sowieso nicht machen.


Also Michi, zwischenzeitlich find ich diese Frage gar nicht so abwegig. Ich muss gestehen dass ich in den letzten Tagen mich mehr mit dem Virus beschäftigt habe als mit meinem weit fortgeschrittenem Krebs. Gerade jetzt wird mir wieder bewusst, dass ich vermutlich daran sterben werde. Und das sicherlich in aller nächsten Zeit (Monate Jahre????)
Da ich mal wieder bei der Applikation des Implantats etwas Schwierigkeiten hatte, bin ich schon wieder etwas verunsichert.
Muss halt jetzt warten bis zum nächsten Labortermin.

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
waren beim Implantat Probleme aufgetreten?
Bei myprostate konnte ich darüber noch nichts lesen.
Ich finde, Du kannst da ruhig mehr reinschreiben. Ich lese da immer am liebsten die Berichte, um mich über den jeweiligen Leidensgenossen zu informieren. Aber auch die PSA-Kurven etc. finde ich sehr informativ. Das ist eine gute Doku für einen selber. Kann man sich auch als PDF speichern und bei Bedarf ausdrucken oder per Email verschicken.
Apropos Pandemie: Durch den Hormonentzug soll ja kein höheres Risiko für einen schweren Verlauf bei Covid19 bestehen. Hab ich hier im Forum schon erfahren.
Lutz

----------


## Mikael

> Was die Forumsbetreiber BPS und KISP aber nicht dulden ist, dass über dieses seriöse Forum Verschwörungstheorien in die Welt gesetzt werden. Benutzern, die meinen dies tun zu müssen, werden ohne weitere Diskussion dauerhaft gesperrt und ihnen wird später, wenn es wieder ruhiger geworden ist, die Mitgliedschaft entzogen. Der erste solche Fall ist gerade eingetreten.


BRAVO, Ralf! Sehr richtig und nur konsequent.

----------


## lutzi007

> BRAVO, Ralf! Sehr richtig und nur konsequent.


Finde ich auch.
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Harald,

das freut mich aber, dass du nun das PET genehmigt bekommen hast.
Dann hat sich ja unser "flüstern" gelohnt.  :L&auml;cheln: 




> Da ich zu der Hochrisikogruppe gehöre, bin ich gerade am Grübeln:
> - muss ich mein Verhalten umstellen?
> - oder kann ich so weitermachen wie bisher?


*Ja, das Verhalten umstellen*. Zumindest vorsichtiger sein, soweit möglich.
Wir haben unsere ehrenamtliche Hilfe (gerichtliche Hilfe für jugendliche Behinderte) erst einmal eingestellt.
So schlecht wie es klingt, aber es muss sein. Brigitte hat ja auch eine COPD in schwächerer Form.

Gruss
hartmut u. brigitte

----------


## ursus47

> Urs,
> waren beim Implantat Probleme aufgetreten?
> Bei myprostate konnte ich darüber noch nichts lesen.
> Ich finde, Du kannst da ruhig mehr reinschreiben. Ich lese da immer am liebsten die Berichte, um mich über den jeweiligen Leidensgenossen zu informieren. Aber auch die PSA-Kurven etc. finde ich sehr informativ. Das ist eine gute Doku für einen selber. Kann man sich auch als PDF speichern und bei Bedarf ausdrucken oder per Email verschicken.
> Apropos Pandemie: Durch den Hormonentzug soll ja kein höheres Risiko für einen schweren Verlauf bei Covid19 bestehen. Hab ich hier im Forum schon erfahren.
> Lutz


Ja weisst Du ich hatte einmal meine ganze Kranken Geschichte reingeschrieben. Aber dann wieder erheblich reduziert. 
Aber vielleicht kannst Du mir bei einem anderen Problem helfen. Wenn ich die Seite des Forums aufrufe, konnte ich oben auf Anmelden klicken dann kam eine Maske wo der Nickname steht und darunter das Passwort als Punkte. Wenn ich dann auf anmelden klickte kam ich sofort auf die richtige Seite. Aber häufig kommt auch mal die Meldung "haben sie ihr Passwort vergessen?"
Dann kann ich ein neues per Mail bekommen. Und wenn ich das eingebe kommt wieder eine Meldung warten sie 15 min. Aber nach 15 min komm ich wieder nicht rein.
Also manchmal sträuben sich die Nackenhaare.
Kennst Du das Problem?

----------


## lutzi007

Urs,
da klappt wohl was nicht mit dem gespeicherten Passwort. Gib das Passwort doch besser jedes Mal neu ein. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.
Du meinst doch jetzt die Seite von myprostate?
Wenn Du dieses Bps Forum meinst, würde ich dann genau so vorgehen.
Das mit der Wartezeit von 15min habe ich bisher noch nicht gehabt.
Lutz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
also , wenn man das Passwort 3 x falsch eingibt kommt es zu der Wartezeit von 15 min.
sollte es noch öfter passieren wird man gesperrt.
gruss
adam

----------


## goodhope

Etwas erfreuliches:

Letzte Woche stand auf der Homepage des Diakonieklinikums Stuttgart etwas missverständlich, dass alle geplanten Operationen abgesagt wären. Darauf schrieb ich eine email, dass es für Krebskranke schlimm sein müsse, so zu erfahren, dass ihre OP verschoben würde und vorgeschlagen, dafür seelischen Beistand anzubieten. Heute bekam ich einen Anruf, dass onkologische Erkrankungen davon selbstverständlich ausgenommen wären und darüberhinaus alle Fälle persönlich besprochen würden; die Homepage wurde mittlerweile präzisiert. Ich kann diese Klinik, davon ungeachtet, sehr empfehlen.

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Leider auch in dem at_artikel keine nachprüfbaren Belege und doch recht oberflächlich herunter geschrieben. Wir werden uns wohl zur sachlichen Klärung aller Umstände doch noch Jahre gedulden müssen, wie bei jeder ähnlichen Krise, um alle "Wahrheiten" erfahren zu dürfen. Solange wir keine repräsentativen Zahlen bekommen, gilt weiterhin "bad news" sind halt zumindest für die Medien "good news". Dabei gibt es durchaus abgeschlossene Gebiete, aus denen verwertbares Zahlenmaterial zu entnehmen wäre. Solange wir positive Teste als Infizierte geliefert bekommen und jeder Gestorbene mit positiven Testergebnis alternativlos als Corora-Opfer gezählt wird, wird auch der nächste PCa-Tote dazu gehören. Es bleibt spannend, und mal sehen, wie hoch demnächst die einmalige Vermögensabgabe für alle ausfällt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Das:

https://www.manager-magazin.de/unter...a-1306002.html

sollte man auch im Auge behalten.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Was wir jetzt von den Superreichen lernen können
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...n-koennen.html

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Harald, wenn man das liest kommt der kalte Schauer über den Rücken. Da wir ja laut Christian Drosten uns  immer noch am Anfang befinden. Müssen wir genau genommen noch mit ähnlichen Zuständen rechnen. Was tun wenn von den Pflegekräften einer nach dem Anderen schlapp machen. Wir hier sind ja praktisch noch in der Warteschleife. Früher oder später werden wir ganz sicher mal ein Krankenhaus benötigen, ob mit oder ohne Corona. Wer weiss ob dann, von den von mir schon immer sehr geschätzten Pflegerinnen und Pfleger noch da ist. 
Tja so schnell ist ein so schöner Frühlingsmorgen zur Sau gemacht.
Trotzdem Alles Gute Euch Allen.
Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ja Urs, es wäre schon dramatisch, wenn sich das tatsächlich so entwickeln würde.

Die nicht so gut situierten Meschen brauchen gerade deswegen *Hoffnungs-Bilder:
*
bitte lies:

https://www.br.de/nachrichten/deutsc...ckdown,RvSYY3W

Harald

----------


## Mikael

> Tja so schnell ist ein so schöner Frühlingsmorgen zur Sau gemacht.


Aber ganz und gar nicht! Einfach mal nicht alles zu nah an sich ran lassen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Schritt für Schritt zur Normalität
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer-...d,1626950.html

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Da mein Tumor gerade noch eine geringe Menge Urin durchlässt, mache ich mir immer öfter Gedanken wie lange es noch dauert bis ich den Notarzt brauche. Wen ich aus den vergangenen Wochen eine Verlaufskurve andenke, kann es sich nur noch um Tage oder 1 -2 Wochen handeln. Eine Verwandte meiner Nachbarin ca 80 J. ist im Seniorenheim gestürzt und mit Schenkelhals Fraktur ins KKH eingeliefert worden und jetzt hat sie Corona. Dies hab ich von der Pflegekraft aus dem Heim gehört. Wenn man das KKH hier kennt, dann bleiben keine Fragen offen. Im Heim konnte sie es noch nicht gehabt haben, weil nur ihre Tochter in Quarantäne muss.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Hutschi, Pinguin, Harald 1935 oder so:



> *Was wir jetzt von den Superreichen lernen können
> *
> bitte lesen:
> 
> https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...n-koennen.html


Ja, so ist es . . . . .
Auch die Journalisten sind von der Ausgangsbeschränkung, und vielleicht auch vom Virus betroffen.   :L&auml;cheln:  
(Er soll ja auch in den Gehirnstamm gehen).
Da wird dann vielerlei, aus Langeweile, aus dem Homeoffice geschrieben . . . . . .

Vielleicht sollten wir die Wehrpflicht wieder einführen, dann würde ein Teil des Pflegepersonalnotstandes bereinigt werden können.
Ich kannte viele Freunde, die statt Bundeswehr, lieber zum THW oder in die Kliniken gegangen sind.

Zitat Urs:


> _Wer weiss ob dann, von den von mir schon immer sehr geschätzten Pflegerinnen und Pfleger noch da ist._


Diese habe ich auch einmal schätzen gelernt, und dafür habe ich mich mit einer kleinen Aufmerksamkeit bedankt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Zitat Urs:
Diese habe ich auch einmal schätzen gelernt, und dafür habe ich mich mit einer kleinen Aufmerksamkeit bedankt.
Gruss
hartmut[/QUOTE]

Ja klaro, ich schreibe dies nicht als Scherz. Als ich 2018  5 Wochen in UNI Freiburg mit 6 OPs und Sepsis lag, konnte ich selbst spüren wie das Pflegepersonal an der Grenze des Machbaren war. Ich wunderte mich jeden Tag woher die immer wieder ihren Humor und die Kraft zum Durchhalten nehmen. Aus Personalmangel musste eine ganze Station geschlossen werde. Aber ich habe nicht das Geringste an den Mädels und Jungs angemerkt. Wobei mir auffiel, dass die Mädels belastbarer waren und nie Stress zeigten. Das war echt eine schöne Erfahrung und auch ich habe mich am Schluss nicht nur mit Worten bedankt. Aber das habe ich eigentlich immer gemacht bei meinen 3,5 Jahren Krankenhausaufenthalte in 6 verschiedenen Kliniken.
Urs

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Die Gefahr derzweiten Welle
*
bitte lesen:

https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/...en-welle-.html

Harald

----------


## skipper

Wann können die Isolationsmaßnahmen aufgehoben werden ?: wenn ein Vakzine gefunden ist und fast alle geimpft: in 12-20 Monaten , vorher sind nur Teilöffnungen möglich mit sehr vielen Kontrollen:

sehenswerter Youtubebeitrag:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z0gnXgK8Do

Viele Grüße und allen noch einen guten Ostermontag, 
skipper

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Skipper, ein super Link.
Danke
Urs

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, wirklich?
Eine deutsche Chinesin, die die Mich, den Alkohol nicht verträgt, und nun als Chemikerin uns das Coronavirus erklären möchte!?

Ein super Link. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hartmut,
ich finde die Moderatorin eigentlich sehr kompetent.
Sie erklärt alles immer sehr gut.
Dass sie eigentlich Chemikerin ist, macht sie mir noch sympathischer, weil meine Tochter das auch ist  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, du musst da so sehen wie, wenn ein katholischer Priester dir vor der Hochzeit alles erklären will. Wenigstens bei mir war das vor 45 Jahren so.

----------


## lutzi007

> Hartmut, du musst da so sehen wie, wenn ein katholischer Priester dir vor der Hochzeit alles erklären will. Wenigstens bei mir war das vor 45 Jahren so.


Michi,
Find ich gut  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Nicht missverstehen, ich habe nichts gegen eine Chemiearbeiterin.
Nur gegen Influencer, die zu allem die perfekte Lösung haben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen,

ich bins noch mal. Hatte das Smilie hinter Chemiearbeiterin vergessen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Etwas neues:
Irgendwie habe ich damit Probleme den bisherigen Ablauf der Corona-Krise zu verstehen.
So weit ich informiert bin, testen wir in Deutschland ca. 40 Personen pro 1000 Einwohner (?) Wir haben 170.000 bestätigte Fälle.
Das sind doch nur wenige Prozente die als Krank identifiziert werden.
Sollten nicht alle 82 Millionen bei uns getestet werden, damit die tatsächlich an Corona-Erkrankten erfasst werden?
Ich bin kein Rechengenie, aber soweit ich die Zahlen verstehe, sind es doch nur Computergestützte Hochrechnungen?

Ich ärgere mich darüber, dass ich offiziell nicht reisen darf. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh, dass Maßnahmen ergriffen wurden, die mich vor einer Ansteckung schützen.
Brigitte und ich gehören zu dem gefährdeten Personenkreis.
Wir stellen uns aber trotzdem die Frage, wie hoch das Ansteckungsrisiko wirklich ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,
alle zu testen würde wohl die Kapazitäten überschreiten. Auch wäre die Aussagekraft überschaubar....du kannst heute negativ getestet sein, dich aber übermorgen infizieren.  Insofern weiterhin vorsichtig sein, bis Medikamente und/oder Impfungen verfügbar sind.
Grüße
Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Uwe,

und ich dachte schon, meine Frage wäre zu schlecht, um eine Antwort zu erwarten. :L&auml;cheln: 

Du schreibst, die Kapazitäten würden überschritten werden.
In jedem Krankenhaus, UNIs und Praxen müssten bundesweit freiwillige Test angeboten werden. Labore und Gelder hätten wir ja genug.
Nach 4 Wochen müssten die Tests wiederholt werden. Später alle 3 Monate.
So würden wir die Lage noch besser in den Griff bekommen.
Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis ist es wohl nicht durchführbar.

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit die Erntehelfer als Risiko angesehen. Nun haben wir den Salat, aber nicht auf dem Teller. Viele sind infiziert. Auch ganz aktuell viele Arbeiter in der Fleischverarbeitung.
Jetzt müssen wir mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Ich denke nicht, dass die Grenzen nach Dänemark in Kürze wieder geöffnet werden. Die werden sich nach den Meldungen weiter abschotten.
Der Wohnwagen steht aber bereit.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## uwes2403

Naja...selbst, wenn viel mehr getestet werden würde, wird nur mit testen eine Ausbreitung nicht verhindert....vielleicht außer durch die, die zum Zeitpunkt des Tests akut erkrankt sind.

Und was die Erntehelfer und Schlachthofmitarbeiter anbelangt - die sind nicht das Problem, sondern deren tlw. wirklich schlechte Unterbringung. Und jetzt tun viele ganz erschrocken, welche Zustände dort herschen.

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, mir diesen Tests für alle, die die vorschlägst, wären die Abnahme kein Problem aber es müssten ganze Fabriken, die die Labormittel herstellen, aus dem Boden gestampft werden.Schon die stoßen schnell an ihre Grenzen. Auch die Laborzeiten sind bei den vorhandenen Tests immer noch zu lange. Die Tests die es in den Apotheken oder sonst wo zu kaufen gibt, sind nicht 100% ig. Das ist meine Meinung.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin zusammen,

na gut, dass nicht alle getestet werden können, verstehe ich nun.
Das war auch nur so eine Überlegung von mir, weil ich spätestens im Herbst wieder reisen möchte. Momentan sehen die Hochrechnungen für Oktober wohl eher schlecht aus. Die virtuellen Zahlen steigen wieder.

Zitat Uwe:



> Und was die Erntehelfer und Schlachthofmitarbeiter anbelangt - die sind nicht das Problem, sondern deren tlw. wirklich schlechte Unterbringung.


Das stimmt auch nur tlw.
Den Virus haben einige Arbeiter bereits mitgebracht. Es wurden auch viele positiv getestet, die ein Einzelzimmer hatten. In der Freizeit wird Corona bei den jüngeren Menschen aus dem Osten nicht so ernst genommen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Was ich schade finde, die Komunikation findet sehr anonym statt. Keiner kennt den wirklichen menschen hinter den Berichten. Das ist für mich sehr befremdent. Die Berichte werden manchmal ganz persönlich kritisiert, ohne den Verfasser nur annähernd zu kennen. Ich glaube nicht dass man aus einer Momentaufnahme eine gute Einschätzung erstellen kann.
Ich denke mal, wenn es um das Thema PCa geht, ist das nicht so wichtig. Denn bei dem Thema sind alle gleich betroffen. Und persönliche Einstellungen spielen keine Rolle.
Deshalb sollte man hier nicht so heftig in die Tiefe gehen. Und schon gar nicht seine politischen Ansichten durchboxen.
Gruss Urs

----------


## Hartmut S

> Was ich schade finde, die Kommunikation findet sehr anonym statt.


Hallo Urs,

das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Gelegentlich gibt es mal ein Treffen der Forenteilnehmer.
Zuletzt in der Schweiz und in Nord-Deutschland.
Viele kennen sich hier auch aus persönlichen Besuchen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## ursus47

Ja klar Hartmut, aber Du weisst schon was ich meine. Die eigene Meinung wird doch vorwiegend durch das persönliche Umfeld geprägt. Wenn ich hier div. Meinungen lese, frage ich mich welches Umfeld hat seine Meinung beeinflusst. Bin in der Vergangenheit immer wieder auf solche Beispiele gestoßen. Z.B. als damals in unserem Büro das Rauchen eingestellt wurde,(Anfang 80gerJahre ) war ein Kollege der selber nicht rauchte dafür, dass der einzige Raucher trotzdem rauchen darf. Später hab ich erfahren dass bei ihm zu hause die Frau ihn täglich vollqualmt. Aber o.k. lassen wir das.
Ja solche Treffen sind sicher sehr interessant. Ich hatte schon immer vermutet, dass manche Teilnehmer auch per WhatsApp Kontakt haben. Das hat natürlich nur Sinn wenn eine Sympathie und evtl. Gemeinsamkeiten (Hobbys) entstanden sind.
In diesem Sinne schönen Tag
Urs

----------


## Hartmut S

> Die eigene Meinung wird doch vorwiegend durch das persönliche Umfeld geprägt.


ja Urs, so ist es tatsächlich oft. Es wird sicherlich auch weniger gestritten, wenn man sich näher kennt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, es gibt aber auch solche die immer glauben, wenn man nur einen andere Meinung hat wie sie, das man dann streiten will. Man kann nur Diskutieren, wenn man nicht der gleichen Meinung ist wie der Gegenüber.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja Michi, stimmt auch.
Ich mag den Trump, meine Frau die Merkel.
Hier fliegen jedenTag die Fetzen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

> *Ich mag den Trump*, meine Frau die Merkel.


Jetzt machst du mir Angst.  ;-)))

Deine Frau ist mir deutlich sympatischer. :-)

----------


## ursus47

Ich find es immer wieder lustig wie es Hartmut schafft hier etwas Spannung und Auflockerung zu erzeugen.
Urs

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich mag den Trump, meine Frau die Merkel.
> Hier fliegen jedenTag die Fetzen.


Ich mag den Trump gar nicht, meine Frau auch nicht. Es ist stinklangweilig zuhause. Wer hilft mir und schafft es mich umzupolen?

----------


## obelix

@Hartmut; auch das gibt mir zu denken dass du deine Frau nicht magst.  ;-)))

Langeweile kenne ich nicht.

----------


## ursus47

HaHaHa...das schaut wirklich nicht gut aus.
Ob wir helfen können??

----------


## ursus47

So, nun beruhigt sich das Coronaszenario ein wenig, und es folgt schon die nächste Ankündigung
https://www.merkur.de/welt/wetter-deutschland-sommer-2020-coronavirus-prognose-vorhersage-warnung-hitze-zr-13778519.html
und wer wird davon wieder am meisten betroffen sein; wir Alten und Kranken.
Man könnte schon meinen die Weltordnung löst sich langsam auf.
Schönes Wochenende Allerseits
LG Urs

----------


## Michi1

Dann bin ich mit 71 noch nicht alt. Ich freue mich, wenn es warm wird. Sogar, wenn eine Hitzewelle kommt habe ich nichts dagegen. Ein schattiges Plätzchen im Garten was kanns besseres geben. Höchsten noch ein kühles Bier dazu.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Das Rätsel der Mehrfachinfektion*

Ein 62-Jähriger aus Schweinfurt galt als geheilt, doch Monate später fällt sein Corona-Test wieder positiv aus. Hat er sich erneut infiziert?

Bitte lesen:

https://web.de/magazine/news/coronav...ktion-34970188

Auweia, wenn das auch noch kommt!

Dennoch:* OWN THE DAY - MAKE IT YOURS
*
Harald

----------


## Optimist

Zur mitunter fehlenden Immunität nach einer Corona-Infektion eine kleine Zusammenstellung unterschiedlicher Informationen:
_
"Coronavirus: Einmal infiziert, immer immun?"_
https://praxistipps.chip.de/coronavi...r-immun_118710

Neben "_wir gehen davon aus_" oder _"ist unklar_", wird in diesem Text u.a. eine Studie aus Lübeck erwähnt:

_Eine aktuelle Studie der Universität Lübeck hingegen konnte bei 30 Prozent der 110 infizierten Testpersonen mit leichten bis mittelschweren Symptomen keine Antikörper nachweisen. Sie wären damit trotz einer nachgewiesenen Infektion nicht immun_ 

Zum Abstract der Lübecker Studie:
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1....30.20111393v1
  _In about 30 % of the patients with mild to moderate symptoms, no significant antibodies could be detected in two consecutive analyses_


Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Franz,

vielen Dank für Deine Recherchen!

Auszug aus obigen Links:

*Stand zur Herdenimmunität*

Derzeit  wird im Hinblick auf Covid-19 davon ausgegangen, dass von  Herdenimmunität gesprochen werden kann, wenn rund zwei Drittel der  Population immun gegen die Krankheit sind.


Die  Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) weist unterdessen darauf hin, dass  bisher unklar ist, ob die Menschen durch eine ausgestandene Erkrankung  verlässlich immunisiert sind. Das hieße dann, dass im Hinblick auf diese  Krankheit, keine Herdenimmunität erreichbar ist. 

Das ist schon beängstigend!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

vor kurzem hatte doch einmal ein Verrückter (den Namen lasse ich nun mal aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen weg  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: )  gefragt, ob man ein Desinfizierungsmittel nicht einfach schlucken oder spritzen könnte.
Nun wird an Mudspülungen und Nasensprays in dieser Richtung geforscht.

https://www.infranken.de/ratgeber/ge...kt-art-5017804

https://www.ruhr24.de/ruhrgebiet/cor...-13858912.html

Wenn das klappen würde, bräuchten wir vielleicht keine Masken mehr.
Kurz bevor wir das Haus verlassen benutzen wir ein Nasenspray, oder eine Mundspülung, die die Viren nicht in den Körper lassen.
Es sind ja bereits Masken auf dem Markt, die die Viren abtöten sollen.
Offiziell getestet wurden diese aber noch nicht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Das Thema wird geschlossen.

Ralf

----------

